# مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

القرآن هو الكتاب الذي يقدسه المسلمون ويعتبرونه تنزيلاً من الله تعالى ومعصوماً من الخطأ. كلمة "قرآن" مشتقة من قراءة (أو تلاوة). أول من استعمل هذا الاسم هو محمد، فكان يطلقه على كل جزء من أجزاء القرآن. ولكن استعمل الاسم فيما بعد للدلالة على مجموع أجزاء الكتاب.

كان محمد ينظر إلى القرآن على أنه معجزة تبرهن على نبوته. غير أن هناك جدل كثير حول موضوع "معجزة" القرآن بين فقهاء الإسلام، فقد عدد بعض علماء المسلمين أمثال الزمخشري أخطاء للقرآن في قواعد اللغة تزيد عن مائة خطأ.

كُتب القرآن باللغة العربية في اسلوب نثري منظوم. وقد قسم إلى 114 سورة (أو فصل). وهو يشتمل على القوانين الدينية والاجتماعية والمدنية والتجارية والحربية للمسلمين. كما أنه يشتمل على الكثير من القصص التي وردت في التوراة والانجيل والأسفار المحذوفة.

على أن القرآن يناقض الكتاب المقدس في الكثير من تفاصيل تلك القصص بما في ذلك بعض أسماء الأشخاص المتضمنة في تلك القصص.

وعندما يواجه المسلمون بتلك المتناقضات فإنهم يبررونها بإدعائهم أن الكتاب المقدس لابد وأن أصابه التحريف. مثل هذا الأدعاء يمكن دحضه بالأدلة التاريخية، بل وبالقرآن نفسه الذي صادق على الكتاب المقدس في مواضع متعددة.

"ياأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم من قبل…" سورة النساء 47:4 (انظر أيضا سورة البقرة 40:2و 41و91  وطه133:20  والشعراء 192:26 – 198والعنكبوت 47:29 والأحقاف 10:46-12)

وهناك العديد من الأدلة التى تثبت أن القرآن قد عبثت به الأيدى. فلا يعرف أحد أين توجد النسخ الأصلية للقرآن. أما القرآن الذى بين أيدينا فيسمى "قرآن عثمان" وقد جُمع بعد موت محمد بزمن طويل. لابد  أن يكون قد فُقدت أجزاء من القرآن الأصلى بعد موت الكثير من حفظة القرآن أو قتلهم  فى الغزوات والحروب. وقد جمع عثمان الخليفة الثالث لمحمد ما تبقى  من القرآن ورتبه طبقاً لحجم السور وليس طبقاً للتسلسل الزمنى لنزولها، ثم أحرق كل النسخ الأخرى الموجودة. فالمرء لايملك إلا أن يتساءل: لماذا أحرق عثمان كل النسخ الموجودة من القرآن إن لم يكن يقصد إخفاء شىء ما ؟

أما الكتاب المقدس فقد صمد أمام الزمن.  والكلام عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا يقبله المنطق أو التاريخ.

لا يمكن أن توجه للمسيحيين أو اليهود تهمة تحريف كتبهم المقدسة، وذلك لأنهم أولا لم يكن لهم أى مصلحة فى مثل هذا العمل. وإذا إفترضنا أنهم حرفوه فإنهم لن يسفكوا دماءهم دفاعاً عنه. فى سفر الرؤيا يضع الله عقاباً شديداً على كل من يزيد أو يحذف من كلام الله.

"لأنى أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب وإن كان يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب".
رؤيا 18:12و19

 واليهود أيضاً قد أمروا بأن لا يرتكبوا هذه الجريمة الشنعاء:

"لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذى أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكى تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التى أنا أوصيكم بها".
تثنية 2:4بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجد أن الدلائل التاريخية والعلمية تظهر أن المسيحيين واليهود لم يغيروا من كتبهم. فقد عثر على الكثير من المخطوطات للنسخ الأولى من الكتاب المقدس عبر السنين وتبين أنها مطابقة للنسخة التى بين أيدينا الآن. وفيما يلى قائمة لبعض هذه المخطوطات الشهيرة.

النسخة السينائية - وقد نسخت فى منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 270 سنة قبل الإسلام. وتتضمن كل العهد الجديد وجزء كبير من العهد القديم. وهى محفوظة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.

 النسخة الإسكندرية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الخامس الميلادى أى ما يزيد عن 200 سنه قبل الإسلام وتشتمل على الكتاب المقدس كله فيما عدا بعض الصفحات القليلة التى فقدت. وهى محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى.

النسخة الفاتيكانية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 300 سنه قبل الإسلام. وتشتمل على كل الكتاب المقدس. وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة الفاتيكان فى روما.

 هذا بالإضافه إلى المخطوطات الأخرى مثل النسخة الأفراميه ولفائف البحر الميت وآلاف النسخ أو أجزاء النسخ من الكتاب المقدس فى العصور الأولى والتى تثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يكون قد امتدت اليه يد التحريف أو الإفساد.



هل يناقض الله نفسه ؟
كثير من قصص الكتاب المقدس التى إقتبسها القرآن نجد أنها تتناقض مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس. وإليك بعض الأمثلة:


قصة قايين وهابيل
بعد أن قتل قايين أخاه هابيل، يقول القرآن أن الغراب أراه كيف يوارى سوءة أخيه (سورة المائدة 31:5). هذا لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس.


قصة نوح والفلك1- يقول القرآن فى سورة هود 42:11و43 أن أحد أبناء نوح رفض أن يدخل الفلك فغرق فى الفيضان. بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن جميع أولاد نوح الثلاثة دخلوا الفلك معه ونجوا من الفيضان (تكوين 7:7).

2- فى سورة هود 44:11 يقول القرآن أن الفلك قد رسى على جبل الجودى، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الجبل هو جبل أراراط (تكوين 4:8).


قصة ابراهيم
1-     طبقآ للقرآن أب إبراهيم هو آزر (سورة الأنعام 74:6) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن إسمه كان تارح (تكوين 26:11).

2-     يقول القرآن أن ابراهيم كان له إبنان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن أبناءه كانوا ثمانية.

3-     يقول القرآن أن بعض نسل إبراهيم عاشوا فى وادى مكة (سورة إبراهيم 37:14) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنهم عاشوا فى حبرون (تكوين 18:13).

4-     يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم كان له زوجتان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له ثلاث زوجات.

5-     يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم قد بنى الكعبة (سورة البقرة 125:2-127) بينما لا يوجد ذكر لهذا فى الكتاب المقدس.


قصة موسى
1-     يقول القرآن أن من تبنت موسى كانت زوجة فرعون (سورة القصص 9:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنها كانت إبنة فرعون (خروج 5:‌2).

2-     يقول القرآن أن هامان عاش فى مصر أثناء زمن موسى (سورة القصص 6:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه عاش فى بلاد فارس أثناء ملك أحشويروش (إستر 1:3).



قصة مريم أم يسوع
1-     يقول القرآن أن هارون كان أخو مريم أم يسوع (سورة مريم 28:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن هارون عاش قبل مريم أم يسوع بـ1300 سنه (العدد 59:26).

2-     يقول القرآن أن مريم قد ولدت يسوع تحت جذع النخله (سورة مريم 23:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه ولد فى مذود البقر (لوقا 7:2)

3-     يقول القرآن أن يسوع قد تكلم وأجرى المعجزات فى الوقت الذى كان طفلاً صغيراً (سورة مريم 24:19-26) بينما لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً من هذا.

4-     يقول القرآن أن زكريا لم يتكلم لمدة ثلاثة أيام (سورة مريم 10:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه لم يتكلم حتى مولد الطفل (أى لمدة 9 شهور) (لوقا 20:1).


هل يرتكب الله هذه الأخطاء ؟
يعتقد المسلمون أن القرآن هو كلام الله مباشرة. ولأن الله معصوم من الخطأ،  فإنه من المفروض أن يكون القرآن معصوماً أيضاً من الخطأ. ولكن بفحص القرآن نجد الكثير من التعبيرات التى لا تتمشى مع الحقائق العلمية الثابتة. إنه من غير المقبول أن ننسب مثل هذه الأخطاء إلى إنسان متعلم، فكيف يمكن نسبها إلى  الله العارف بكل شىء؟

إن قائمة أخطاء القرآن طويلة جداً وهى مغطاة بالتفصيل فى مراجع أخرى. ولكن المساحة المحدودة هنا تسمح لنا بذكر بعض الأمثلة فقط. إن هدفنا هو أن نتساءل ما إذا كان الله يمكن أن يعمل هذه الأخطاء، وما إذا كان الله هو فى الحقيقة هو الذى كتب القرآن.


أخطاء جغرافية
 الأرض ثابتة

"خلق السموات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى فى الأرض رواسى أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم".
سورة لقمان 10:31

الشمس تغرب فى عين حمئة

" حتى اذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا  يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً".
سورة الكهف 86:18


أخطاء تاريخية
فرعون بنى برج بابل فى مصر

"وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيرى فأوقد لى ياهامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحاً. لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين".
سورة القصص 38:28

الاسكندر الأكبر كان نبياً

"ويسألونك عن ذى القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذِكراً. إنّا مكنّا له فى الأرض وأتيناه من كل شىء سبباً فاتبع سبباً حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً قال أما من ظلم سوف نعذبه ثم  يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذاباً نكراً. وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسراً".
سورة الكهف 83:18-88



أخطاء أخلاقية
 إباحة الحنث فى اليمين

"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم". 
سورة البقرة 225:2

إباحة القتل

"يا أيها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائه يغلبوا ألفاً من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون".
سورة الأنفال 65:8

إباحة الخداع

"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الإيمان فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك كفارة إيمانكم إذا حلفتهم واحفظوا إيمانكم كذلك يبيّن الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون".
سورة المائدة 89:5



أخطاء علمية
 جثة تستند على عصا لمدة سنة

"فلما قضينا عليه (سليمان) الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض (دودة) تأكل منساته (عصاه) فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب مالبثوا فى العذاب المهين".
سورة  سبا 14:34

نومة تستغرق 309 عاماً

"ولبثوا فى كهفهم ثلاث مئه سنين وازدادوا تسعاً".
سورة الكهف25:18



أخطاء قانونية
جلد الشاهد

"الذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً وأولئك هم الفاسقون".
سورة النور 4:24

الله يبيح أخذ الغنائم

"واعلموا إنما غنمتم من شىء فإن لله خمسه وللرسول ولذى القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان والله على كل شىء قدير".
سورة الأنفال 41:8



ما دام الكتاب المقدس قد جاء أولاً، ومادام هناك الدليل القاطع على أنه لم يمسه تحريف
 فإنه تقع على علماء الإسلام مسئولية أن يقدموا لنا تفسيراً مقنعاً عن التناقضات والأخطاء التى فى كتابهم


----------



## Al Rashed (15 نوفمبر 2005)

أهلا أخي فريد ^_^

ما راح ارد  على القسم الاول من الموضوع لانها قناعاتكم وانا ما اقدر اغيرها
لكن سأرد على ما تسميه أخطاء القرآن



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء جغرافية
> الأرض ثابتة
> 
> "خلق السموات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى فى الأرض رواسى أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم".
> ...



أخي فريد 
أنت تعلم ان البشرية جمعاء وخاصة العلماء في فترة من الزمان القديم اعتقدوا ان الارض مكعبه الشكل 
واعتقدوا  ان الارض هي مركز الكون 
واعتقدوا انه لا توجد قارة في العالم اسمها امريكا

حتى جاء العلم بعد سنين طويلة واثبت انه الارض كرويه الشكل وانه توجد مجرات اخرى في الكون وان الشمس هي مركز مجرتنا  وأن ان العالم يتكون من سبع قارات

أرجوا ان يكون مغزاي وصل لك



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> الشمس تغرب فى عين حمئة
> 
> " حتى اذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا  يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً".
> سورة الكهف 86:18



ابحث عن معنى عين حمئة ولما تعرف معنها تعال كمل



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء تاريخية
> فرعون بنى برج بابل فى مصر
> 
> "وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيرى فأوقد لى ياهامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحاً. لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين".
> سورة القصص 38:28




خطأ كبير يدل على انك ما قرات الايه, الايه ذكرت صرح لكنها ما قالت برج بابل تحديدا



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> الاسكندر الأكبر كان نبياً
> 
> "ويسألونك عن ذى القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذِكراً. إنّا مكنّا له فى الأرض وأتيناه من كل شىء سبباً فاتبع سبباً حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً قال أما من ظلم سوف نعذبه ثم  يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذاباً نكراً. وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسراً".
> سورة الكهف 83:18-88



نفس الخطأ السابق فالقرأن ما قال ذو القرنين هو نفسه الاسكندر المقدوني أرجوا تقرأ الايات قبل ما تجيبها
ثم ان الاسكندر المقدوني شخصية تاريخيه عظيمه لكن للأسف سيره دخل فيها الكثير من الخرافات.

وقد انقسم المفسرون المؤرخون على قسمين منهم من يقول ان ذي القرنين هو نفسه الاسكندر المقدوني ومنهم من يقول لا . وفي كل الحالتين لا يحسب هذا خطأ للقرآن فالانبياء كثير ومنهم من نعترف نحن بهم وانتم لا ومنهم من انتم تعترفون بهم ونحن لا



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء أخلاقية
> إباحة الحنث فى اليمين
> 
> "لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم".
> ...




يا اخي الله يهديك ويبارك تقول اباحة بتفسر الايه على مزاجك ؟؟
ارجوا ما تلف وتدور في كتابه العناوين 
ثم كل مجتمع وطائفة لها اخلاقياتها ونظرتها الاخلاقيه المختلفه عن غيرها حسب معتقدها واعرفها ودينها وانت ما يحق لك تجبر ناس على اخلاقياتك انت 
ثم في كل اللي قلته ما شفت شيء نافي الاخلاق غير الي قاعد انت تغيره


			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء علمية
> جثة تستند على عصا لمدة سنة
> 
> "فلما قضينا عليه (سليمان) الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض (دودة) تأكل منساته (عصاه) فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب مالبثوا فى العذاب المهين".
> ...




أخوي اسمح لي هذه اسمها معجزات وليس اخطاء
معجزات بحيث من الصعب على عقولنا البسيطه وعلمنا القليل تفسيرها
ولاا اذا تريد تاخذ الامور الدينه بنظرة علميه بحته
فستجد ان الكتب المقدسة مليئة بالاخطاء
يعني كيف مرأة قدرت تنجب ولد بدون أب ؟؟؟؟
هذه اذا نظرت لها من نظرة علميه بحته راح تقول انها خطأ علمي
لكنك ما تقدر تقول لذا الشيء لانها معجزات
أتمنى تعامل معجزات القرآن كما تعامل معجزات الكتاب المقدس




			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء قانونية
> جلد الشاهد
> 
> "الذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً وأولئك هم الفاسقون".
> ...



نفس الرد على موضوع الاخطاء الاخلاقيه كل مجتمع ودولة وعشيرة لها قوانينها الخاصة وانت ما تقدر تحكم على قانون غير قانوك هو صح ولا لا 
ثم أرجوا ان لا تلف وتدو في كتب العناوين لتغير الحقيقة
جلد الشاهد الكاذب المفتري وليس كل شاهد


----------



## ma7aba (15 نوفمبر 2005)

طب أخيAl Rashed 

 مارأيك ان نتناقش بهم واحدة واحدة أختر ماتريده منهم وترى اننا مخطأين فيه ولنتناقش بناء على العلم والشرح والتفسير والآيات


----------



## Al Rashed (15 نوفمبر 2005)

تفضل أخي ^_^


----------



## ma7aba (15 نوفمبر 2005)

قبل كل شيء ماهو مصدر تفسيرك للآية أخي هل هو اشتهادات شخصية ام تفاسير معتمدة ام تفسير الرسول نفسه للآية


----------



## Zayer (15 نوفمبر 2005)

> قبل كل شيء ماهو مصدر تفسيرك للآية أخي هل هو اشتهادات شخصية ام تفاسير معتمدة ام تفسير الرسول نفسه للآية



انا راح اتشارك مع اخي الراشد في الرد  و البحث في التفاسير  و راح نوضع الرد بأسم واحد 

يعني البحث خارج المنتدى و لما نخلصه الراشد يقوم بوضعه هنا  

شو رايك ؟


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*اولا انت اخطأت لان الكتاب المقدس يذكر ان الارض كرويةمنذمن اكثر2750 سنة
وبرج وصرح  لهما نفس المعنى ان تابعت القصة
كيف قصة خرافية وقد ذكرها القران ولستشهد علماء المسلمون وانت الآن تكذب الاثنين وتقول تاريخة
اسطورة وثنية سميتها اعجاز على مهلك وين رايح
اود منك تفسير من اثمة المسلمين وليس تعليق هش*


----------



## Al Rashed (15 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba ^_^



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> قبل كل شيء ماهو مصدر تفسيرك للآية أخي هل هو اشتهادات شخصية ام تفاسير معتمدة ام تفسير الرسول نفسه للآية


تفسير من عندي + تفاسير معتمدة + تفسير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم = المعنى واحد
يعني في النهاية كل هذه التفاسير راح تقودك لمعنى واحد وفكرة واحدة مرتكزة عليها الآيات
اذا تريد ان تتأكد ابحث عن تفاسير الآيات ولن تجد انها تختلف عن الذي كتبته

فريد ^_^

-القصة اللي ذكرتها حقيقة 

-الان جا الاختلاف على برج  او صرح  يا اخي مو هنا القصد
يعني القرآن لو قال صرح أو قال برج أو حتى قال ناطحة سحاب
المهم انه لم يقل برج بابل  يعني لم يقصد برج بابل بعينه
فبأي حق تقول انه قصد البرج نفسه ثم كيف انت تقول كل هذا الكلام بدون تفسير ؟ ثم تطالبنا نحن بالأدلة والتفاسير

- اي قصة خرافية واي تكذيب واي اسطورة  ؟؟؟؟
ارجوا تكون ردودك مفهومه اكثر..
اخي انا قلت ان هذه معجزات لأن العلم ما قدر يفسرها 
يعني الان لو قلت لك التالي :

خطأ علمي واقع فيه كل المسيحين 

إمرأة (مريم عليها السلام) تلد طفلا (المسيح عيسى عليه السلام) بدون نكاح من رجل 

أليس هذا خطأً علميا كبيرا ؟ 
كيف يمكن للمرأة أن تلد بدون رجل ؟  هذا ينافي كل العلوم   

اذا كنت ما ترضى تسمع هذا الشيء عن دينك فنحن ايضا ما نرضى بالقدح في كتابنا الكريم ونعته معجزاته بالأخطاء العلميه 
قال أخطاء علميه قال


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*اذا ذكر اسم يوحنا في الكتاب المقدس
وذكر اسم يحيى في القران
اليس لنفس الشخص
بعد ذلك ان القصة ذاتها
الظاهر انك تساق وراء هواك
لانك تكتب غير باحث
وهذه مشكلة بالنسبة لك
ادرس ابحث اقتنع ثم تعال وحاور*


----------



## ناصر الحق (15 نوفمبر 2005)

أطلب منكم الاذن و استضافتي في هذا الموضوع و الذي اراه  اهم و أعقد من كل المواضيع التي كنا نتحاور فيها و لكن غدا بإذن ربنا ..


----------



## ma7aba (15 نوفمبر 2005)

> تفسير من عندي + تفاسير معتمدة + تفسير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم = المعنى واحد
> يعني في النهاية كل هذه التفاسير راح تقودك لمعنى واحد وفكرة واحدة مرتكزة عليها الآيات
> اذا تريد ان تتأكد ابحث عن تفاسير الآيات ولن تجد انها تختلف عن الذي كتبته


هذا تهرب من الإجابة لأنه إن لم يناسبك التفسير ستقول لي راي شخصي لشخص لست ملزم به اريد شيء يلزمك ويلزمني أختر ماتريد وانا جاهز


> -الان جا الاختلاف على برج او صرح يا اخي مو هنا القصد
> يعني القرآن لو قال صرح أو قال برج أو حتى قال ناطحة سحاب
> المهم انه لم يقل برج بابل يعني لم يقصد برج بابل بعينه
> فبأي حق تقول انه قصد البرج نفسه ثم كيف انت تقول كل هذا الكلام بدون تفسير ؟ ثم تطالبنا نحن بالأدلة والتفاسير


انا سأقول لك باي حق
التاريخ يذكر وزير اسمه هامان ( مع العلم أن هامان اسم فارسي وليس فرعوني مصري)
التاريخ يذكر ان هامان بنى برج او صرح لأن الصرح هو شيء يخلد هدف من ورائه  برج او صرح يطاول السماء
وهذا البرج بناه ببابل 
وهنا هي المخالفة  والمصادفة الغريبة 
اسم الوزير واحد رغم ان جميع السجلات تؤكد ان الأسم فارسي وان مصر لا يوجد فيها وزير فرعوني واحد اسمه هامان
الهدف من بناء البرج واحد
ولكن الفرق هامان الحقيقي التاريخي وزير فارسي بينما هامان القرآن وزير فرعوني 
الا ترى بالعقل بعيد عن التعصب انها صدفة إن كانت حقيقية رغم ان النسبة لا تتجاوز 1 % لأن الأسم فارسي ولا يوجد سند تاريخي يؤكدها ألا ترى بالعقل انها صدفة مستحيلة


> خطأ علمي واقع فيه كل المسيحين
> 
> إمرأة (مريم عليها السلام) تلد طفلا (المسيح عيسى عليه السلام) بدون نكاح من رجل
> 
> ...


ياأخي العلم لا ينفي المعجزات أنت تقول عن شيء فيه شهادات غير مسيحية خطأ وانا أقول لك عن اشياء فيها تحقيق علمي خاطئ لأكتشاف العكس طبعا


----------



## Al Rashed (16 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> هذا تهرب من الإجابة لأنه إن لم يناسبك التفسير ستقول لي راي شخصي لشخص لست ملزم به اريد شيء يلزمك ويلزمني أختر ماتريد وانا جاهز




تهرب من الإجابة !!  تهرب من الإجابة !!    
يا اخي كفانا انتقادات شخصية ولتنحاور بأسلوب حضاري 
بأي حق تنتقدي وتتهمني بالتهرب من الاجابة  ؟؟ بإي حق ؟؟ ما دليلك ؟ ما برهانك ؟
هل اثبت ان المعلومة اللتي ذكرتها خاطئة ؟ هل رجعت للتفاسير ووجدتها تختلف عن تفسيري ؟؟
بس كذا تتهم على عمياني 
ثم هل انا قلت انه اذا ما عجبني تفسير ما راح اعترف به  ؟؟
انا كل كلامي حول انه تفسيري = التفاسير المعتمده
هداك الله يا اخي والله امركم عجيب 
لكن اذا تريد نلتزم فلنلتزم
راح نلتزم بتفسير ابن كثير في تفسير الآيات
وبالصحيحين في الاحاديث 




			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> التاريخ يذكر ان هامان بنى برج او صرح لأن الصرح هو شيء يخلد هدف من ورائه  برج او صرح يطاول السماء
> وهذا البرج بناه ببابل



وما هو دليلك التاريخي غير الكتاب المقدس ؟؟
نحن نعترف بأن من بنى البرج هو الملك النمرود الذي عايش فترة رسول الله إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> ياأخي العلم لا ينفي المعجزات أنت تقول عن شيء فيه شهادات غير مسيحية خطأ وانا أقول لك عن اشياء فيها تحقيق علمي خاطئ لأكتشاف العكس طبعا


كلام غير واضح 
أنا اريد اسمع ردك في ان ولادة طفل دون اب هو خطأ علمي هل هذا الكلام صحيح او لا مع التعليل ؟
كررت السؤال ثلاث مرات


----------



## ma7aba (16 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا اخي كفانا انتقادات شخصية ولتنحاور بأسلوب حضاري


أخي هذا ليس نقد من حقي أن اعلم ماهو المصدر الذي سنتناقش فيه تفسيرك الشخصي للىية أنت تعتمده قد يقول لي مسلم آخر هذا تفسير خاطئ وبالتالي يكون هذا مضيعة للوقت كل ماأطلبه شيء معتمد اناقشك فيه


> بأي حق تنتقدي وتتهمني بالتهرب من الاجابة ؟؟ بإي حق ؟؟ ما دليلك ؟ ما برهانك ؟


لأني سأجلب لك لاحقا وهذا شيء مؤكد تفسير لأية ستقول لي وهذا جوابك الأكيد هذا كلام بشر لست ملزم به وبالتالي لا يوجد ضابط بل الوضع زئبقي مايناسبني هو الصح فقط


> هل اثبت ان المعلومة اللتي ذكرتها خاطئة ؟ هل رجعت للتفاسير ووجدتها تختلف عن تفسيري ؟؟


وإن اختلف ماذا سيكون جوابك



> انا كل كلامي حول انه تفسيري = التفاسير المعتمده


إن كنت فعلا فقط ستعتمد على ماهو معتمد فانا أسف على اتهامي لك ولكن إن غيرت رأسيك فسيكون هذا تأكيد لكلامي



> وما هو دليلك التاريخي غير الكتاب المقدس ؟؟
> نحن نعترف بأن من بنى البرج هو الملك النمرود الذي عايش فترة رسول الله إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام


هل قرات قصة الحضارة 
هل قرات تاريخ بلاد فارس وتاريخ مابين النهرين المعتمد عند جميع الدول
هل تعلم ان كلمة هامان كلمة فارسية


> كلام غير واضح
> أنا اريد اسمع ردك في ان ولادة طفل دون اب هو خطأ علمي هل هذا الكلام صحيح او لا مع التعليل ؟
> كررت السؤال ثلاث مرات


العلم لا يقول لك هذا خطأ والسبب أن بعض الحيوانات تستطيع تغير جنسها وبالتالي تلقح نفسها والإنسان هو حيوان وقد يكون هذا قد حدث من وجهة نظر علمية 
مع العلم أن العلم يقول هناك خوارق تحدث ولا ينكرها


----------



## ناصر الحق (16 نوفمبر 2005)

الى أخي الكريم فريد .. يعجبني فيك بأني أراك أكثر الاعضاء حسنا في الحوار و عدم تشتيت المواضيع .. و الآن هذه مداخلتي على هذا الموضوع و هي موجه لفريد خصوصا و هو صاحب هذه الزاوية و ادعوا الجميع للقراءة فقط و عدم تشتيت المواضيع حتى نصل لكلمة واحدة معا ثم ننتقل للمواضيع الأخرى .

سأضرب مثلا قاسيا بعض الشيء لأن الفكرة التي اود ان تتوصل اليها ثقيلة ايضا و صعبة : 

اولا أطلب منك ان تتخيل نفسك غير مسيحي و لا  مسلم في هذا المثال ...

تخيل أن اباك جائك ليعطيك وصية مكتوبة في و رقة و قال لك هذه رسالة من عند الله لك و لا بد من تنفيذ ما فيها ( من الطبيعي أن تقول ان أباك يحبك و لن يرمي بك للهلاك ) 

و الآن جلست لتفتح الوصية و إذا بالطامة .. مكتوب في الوصية .. ( انا الله ربك .. و أنا آمرك بأن تذبح نفسك و لن تموت و أعدك بالجنة ..... أو ...... لا تذبح و أعدك بالنار )  ....

سوف تحتار .. ( الذي اعطاك الوصية هو اباك و لن يكذب عليك ... لكن تقول لنفسك كيف أنفذها و هي تتعارض مع طبيعتي و فطرتي التي تقول : لو ذبحت نفسي سأموت .. و الجنة من يضمنها لي ) و الخيار صعب .. 


هنا السؤال : 

ماذا تفعل بالوصية ؟ هل تنفذها بغير علم ؟ أم تتركها ؟ أم تبحث عن حقيقتها كيف و صلت ؟ و من أعطاها أباك ؟ و هل جائت لأباك مباشرة أم تناقلوها الأجداد منذ الأزل ؟ 

أجبني بالأمانة ماذا تفعل بالوصية ؟و عليها أكمل حواري ..


----------



## استفانوس (16 نوفمبر 2005)

*نعم
سوف ابحث عن حقيقة الوصية
وقبل البحث عن الوصية 
يجب علي ان اعرف ابي ماذا كانت افكاره
ومن اين استدل على الوصية
يمكن اخذها من اجداده
ويجوز ان اجداده مخطيئن
فعلي البحث والتدقيق
رغم اني لا افقك على المثال
لان الله يحبنا ولايريد احد ان يهلك
فاخلى نفسه صائر في شبه الناس وضع نفسه حتى الموت موت الصليب
فلا ارى ابا يهلك اولاده ابد
هذا وهو بشر 
فكيف يكون الله اذن
والرب يباركك*


----------



## ناصر الحق (16 نوفمبر 2005)

اخي الكريم فريد .. قصة صلب المسيح في المسيحية جدا مؤثرة و هي قول عظيم يقولها اتباع المسيح في الله .. لكني سأعود للموضوع الاساسي  و هو اكمال المثال ..

اجابتك : 

( يجب علي ان اعرف ابي ماذا كانت افكاره
ومن اين استدل على الوصية
يمكن اخذها من اجداده
ويجوز ان اجداده مخطيئن
فعلي البحث والتدقيق )

انا معجب باسلوبك الرائع في البحث و التحري .. وهو اسلوب اهل العلم ..

افترض ان اباك اخبرك ان عمر هذه الوصية 1200 سنة .. 

يعني مالا يقل عن عشرون جد تناقلوها حتى وصلت اليك .. 

كيف تبدأ في البحث و أي طريقة سوف تستخدم ؟

انتظر الجواب .. مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## Al Rashed (16 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> إن كنت فعلا فقط ستعتمد على ماهو معتمد فانا أسف على اتهامي لك ولكن إن غيرت رأسيك فسيكون هذا تأكيد لكلامي



مشكور أخي لتفهمك^_^ ولن نطيل في هذا الموضوع لانه ليس قضيتنا



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> هل قرات قصة الحضارة
> هل قرات تاريخ بلاد فارس وتاريخ مابين النهرين المعتمد عند جميع الدول
> هل تعلم ان كلمة هامان كلمة فارسية



لا لكني قرأت كتب مثل تاريخ ابن خلدون وسير نبوخذ نصر باني الحدائق المعلقه والبابلين وتاريخ الفرس وكتب تاريخ إسلاميه
ولم أقرأ يوما ان باني البرج هو هامان 
هل يمكنك ان تحضر لي المعلومة مع التاريخ والتفاصيل الممكنه والمصادر لا تكون مسيحيه 




لم أفهم هل تريد ان تقنعني ان مريم عليها السلام كانت رجل وإمرأة في أن واحد
ثم تحولت لرجل وجامعت نفسها بنفسها ثم عادت وتحولت لأمراة وحملت وأنجبت ولد 
ثم تقول لي هذا كلاك علمي  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لايوجد علم في الدنيا يقدر أن يثبت هذا الشيء 

التناسل بين البشر طريقة واحده الرجل يجامع المرأة فتتحد الحيوانات المنويه مع البويضات ويخرج لنا الجنين وهذا الشيء كل علماء الدنيا يثبتوه لك 
اما التناسل الغير جنسي فهذا انا طول عمري بدرس احياء وجسم الانسان ولا عمري سمعت انه كان ممكن للحيوانات

هو يكون للنباتات فقط كأن تلقح النخله نفسها فتخرج شجيرة جديدة او كما حبوب اللقاح في الزهور 



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> العلم لا يقول لك هذا خطأ والسبب أن بعض الحيوانات


حتى ولو كان ممكن 
لبعض الحيوانات وليس البشر 



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> تستطيع تغير جنسها وبالتالي تلقح نفسها والإنسان هو حيوان


الانسان صحيح حيوان لكن يوجد ألف نوع اخر من الحيوانات غير الانسان فهل كل الحيوانات لها الصفات نفسها ؟
وفي النهايه كل اللي قلته كلام من عندك بدون اي دليل علمي رسمي 


			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> مع العلم أن العلم يقول هناك خوارق تحدث ولا ينكرها



هذا الذي كنت اريد تتوصل له مثل ما ميلاد المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام خارقة عجز العلم عن تفسيره
فأيضا نوم أصحاب الكهف من الخوارق اللتي عجز العلم عن تفسيرها
وموت نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام من الخوارق اللتي عجز العلم عن تفسيرها

وهذا ما كلنا نقتنع به


----------



## Zayer (16 نوفمبر 2005)

> العلم لا يقول لك هذا خطأ والسبب أن بعض الحيوانات تستطيع تغير جنسها وبالتالي تلقح نفسها والإنسان هو حيوان وقد يكون هذا قد حدث من وجهة نظر علمية
> مع العلم أن العلم يقول هناك خوارق تحدث ولا ينكرها



يعني صار الاله حيوان ايضا 

يا ترى هل يقبل كلامك العقل ؟ 

الله سبحانه وتعالى    العظيم الجبار خالق السماوت و الارض  

يولد بهذي الطريقة ؟


----------



## ma7aba (16 نوفمبر 2005)

> والبابلين وتاريخ الفرس


قريت تاريخ البابليين وتاريخ الفرس وماقريت أسم هامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حبيب هل سمعت بمنجد العلام المعتمد عند الدول العربية ويعتبر المرجع الأول لأي بحث عن الأسماء التاريخية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو رأيك تقرا وبعدين تناقشني  مو من شان شي من أجل أن يكون كلامنا علمي أي على شكل بحث علمي
وغدا سأجلب لك الصفحة لتقرأها هنا


> لم أفهم هل تريد ان تقنعني ان مريم عليها السلام كانت رجل وإمرأة في أن واحد
> ثم تحولت لرجل وجامعت نفسها بنفسها ثم عادت وتحولت لأمراة وحملت وأنجبت ولد
> ثم تقول لي هذا كلاك علمي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


معليش هذا تحويل لكلامي وأصطياد بالماء العكر الذي لا ينفعك بشيء 
حبيب العلم قلت لك لا ينفي المعجزات والخوارق ولكن قلت لك إن اردت تبرير علمي فتستطيع ان تقول أن ثنائية الجنس قد تكون موجودة
ولكن العلم يقول لك الخوارق والمعجزات ممكنه


> اما التناسل الغير جنسي فهذا انا طول عمري بدرس احياء وجسم الانسان ولا عمري سمعت انه كان ممكن للحيوانات


ممكن تتأكد من كلامك قبل ماتنشروا بعد اذنك وسأل عن الضفادع والعناكب 
انا قلت لك العلم يمكنه ان يقول هكذا بناء على تطبيقه على العناكب والضفادع بشكل علمي ولكن قلت لك ايضا المعجزات لا ينكرها العلم



> حتى ولو كان ممكن
> لبعض الحيوانات وليس البشر


أتعلم أن ةتعريف الإنسان هو حيوان ناطق



> هذا الذي كنت اريد تتوصل له مثل ما ميلاد المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام خارقة عجز العلم عن تفسيره
> فأيضا نوم أصحاب الكهف من الخوارق اللتي عجز العلم عن تفسيرها
> وموت نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام من الخوارق اللتي عجز العلم عن تفسيرها


وأنت التي تناقش بدون هدف أنت جلبت شيء لا علاقة له بالموضوع وسقت فيوا أنا اقول لك الخوارق وخاصة إن كانت مؤيدة بسند تاريخي شيء والالخطأ العلمي شيء آخر


> يعني صار الاله حيوان ايضا
> 
> يا ترى هل يقبل كلامك العقل ؟
> 
> ...


طب سؤال آخر لو أراد الله أن يفعل هذا فهل ستقول له انت لا لا تستطيع


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> قريت تاريخ البابليين وتاريخ الفرس وماقريت أسم هامان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حبيب هل سمعت بمنجد العلام المعتمد عند الدول العربية ويعتبر المرجع الأول لأي بحث عن الأسماء التاريخية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شو رأيك تقرا وبعدين تناقشني  مو من شان شي من أجل أن يكون كلامنا علمي أي على شكل بحث علمي
> وغدا سأجلب لك الصفحة لتقرأها هنا


حسنا سأنتظرك وسأبدأبالبحث انا ايضا
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يا أخي أستحلفك بالله العظيم حاول أنت تفهم أرجوك :
أنت قلت هذه الكلام بنفسك



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> العلم قلت لك لا ينفي المعجزات والخوارق





			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> العلم يقول لك الخوارق والمعجزات ممكنه





			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> المعجزات لا ينكرها العلم



وإذا قلت لك أن نوم أصحاب الكهف وموت سلميان عليه السلام معجزة وخارقة تقوم انت وتنفي هذا الكلام!!!!   بإي حق ؟؟
فقط المعجزات اللتي في كتابك خوارق ومعجزات لا ينفيها العلم والمعجزات والخوارق التي في كتابنا تقول عنها اخطاء علميه وينفيها العلم!! بأي حق يا أخي تفعلوا هذا !!!



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> أتعلم أن ةتعريف الإنسان هو حيوان ناطق



يا أخي أرجوك لا تقعد تلف وتدور وجاوب على أسألتي بوضوح

أول شيء الضفاذع تنتمي لطائف البرمائيات والعناكب للامفصليات أما الإنسان فهو ينتمي لثدييات  وهناك فرق كبير بينهم

إذا أتفقنا أن بعض الحيوانات تستطيع تغير جنسها
فهل يستيطع الإنسان    تغير جنسه ؟؟ 
أرجوا ان تجاوب على هذا السؤال بغير لف او دواران بصراحة ووضوح وتكون الاجابه مدعمه بالأدلة العلميه الرسميه   



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> وأنت التي تناقش بدون هدف أنت جلبت شيء لا علاقة له بالموضوع وسقت فيوا



أنا أناقش بدون هدف ها قد عدت للأتهامات الشخصيه 
ماهو الشيء الذي لا علاقه له بالموضوع وجلبته انا واسقطته في الموضوع ؟؟؟
ممكن تذكره لي ؟؟
إذا كنت تقصد موت سليمان او نوم أصحاب الكهف
فأنصحك تقرأ الموضوع من أوله
هذا هو أساس الموضوع الذي نتناقش من أجله



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> أخطاء علمية
> جثة تستند على عصا لمدة سنة
> 
> "فلما قضينا عليه (سليمان) الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض (دودة) تأكل منساته (عصاه) فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب مالبثوا فى العذاب المهين".
> ...



هذا هي النقطة التي قالها فريد 
أنا كل كلامي رد على هذا هذه النقطه
أرجوا ان تتوقف عن الاتهامات الشخصية..  




			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> طب سؤال آخر لو أراد الله أن يفعل هذا فهل ستقول له انت لا لا تستطيع



حسنا وأنا سأالك  سؤال مهم :
لو أراد الله ان يجعل بعض الشباب يناموا لمدة 309 سنه هل تستيطع ان تقول له : لا يا ربي انت لا تستطيع
ولو أراد الله ان يجعل جثه تستند على عصا لمدة حول كامل هل تستيطع ان تقول له: لا يا ربي انت لا تستطيع

......


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> وإذا قلت لك أن نوم أصحاب الكهف وموت سلميان عليه السلام معجزة وخارقة تقوم انت وتنفي هذا الكلام!!!! بإي حق ؟؟
> فقط المعجزات اللتي في كتابك خوارق ومعجزات لا ينفيها العلم والمعجزات والخوارق التي في كتابنا تقول عنها اخطاء علميه وينفيها العلم!! بأي حق يا أخي تفعلوا هذا !!!


هناك شيء موثق لا أستطيع انكاره وهناك اشياء غير موثقة وهي اقرب للاسطورة من الواقع هذا انكره وبشده
اخي السند التاريخي هو اكبر دليل على هذا الشيء اعطني سند تاريخي لمعجزة من معجزات محمد شهادة غير اسلامية
وثانيا الأغلاط بالقرآن ليست خوارق بل هي اغلاط ومستمرة ليومنا هذا



> إذا أتفقنا أن بعض الحيوانات تستطيع تغير جنسها
> فهل يستيطع الإنسان تغير جنسه ؟؟
> أرجوا ان تجاوب على هذا السؤال بغير لف او دواران بصراحة ووضوح وتكون الاجابه مدعمه بالأدلة العلميه الرسميه


حبيب هل سمعت بمخنثي الجنس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حبيب انا لا أقول لك هذا الشيء ممكن من عدمه ولكن انت ادرى مايكون انه قد يكون هناك طفرات وراثية وانا قلت كلامي بشكل مجازي موضوع ولادة المسيح ليس خطأ علمي لأنه موثق بأكثر من مصدر روماني ويهودي ومجوسي ومسيحي وما رافق ولادته من معجزات هي اكبر دليل على صحة كلامنا 


> حسنا وأنا سأالك سؤال مهم :
> لو أراد الله ان يجعل بعض الشباب يناموا لمدة 309 سنه هل تستيطع ان تقول له : لا يا ربي انت لا تستطيع
> ولو أراد الله ان يجعل جثه تستند على عصا لمدة حول كامل هل تستيطع ان تقول له: لا يا ربي انت لا تستطيع


ياأخي يستطيع ومن ينكر هذا ولكن هل هناك شيء موثق غير اسلامي بهذا الخصوص
فهمت الفكرة هلا


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخطاء العلمية هي هذه


> أخطاء جغرافية
> الأرض ثابتة
> 
> "خلق السموات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى فى الأرض رواسى أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم".





> فرعون بنى برج بابل فى مصر
> 
> "وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيرى فأوقد لى ياهامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحاً. لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين".
> سورة القصص 38:28
> ...



أخي هذا بعض صغير من أخطاء اعظم من هذه مثل الشمس لمستقرها  أعطني تفسيرك لها


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

يا اخي لا تخرج من الموضوع 
سنصل لبيقيه هذه النقاط 
لكن بعدي ما ننتهي من نقطه اصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان
مو نتنقل لبقية النقاط لانك ما قدرت  ترد 
إسمح لي لكن هذا الذي يفترض أن يسمى تهرب من الاجابه


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> لكن بعدي ما ننتهي من نقطه اصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان
> مو نتنقل لبقية النقاط لانك ما قدرت ترد
> إسمح لي لكن هذا الذي يفترض أن يسمى تهرب من الاجابه


عفوا ماقدرت رد شو هل الحكي 



> ياأخي يستطيع ومن ينكر هذا ولكن هل هناك شيء موثق غير اسلامي بهذا الخصوص
> فهمت الفكرة هلا


الم تقرأ هذه يعني ماعندك دليل يثبت صحة هذا الإعتقاد يعني إذا قارنت بولادت المسيح هناك ادلية يهودية ورومانية ومجوسية ومسيحية وعلى ماحدث بتلك الليلة اما انت اين ادلتك الغير اسلامية 
لنرى الآن من هو من لم يستطيع الرد
بأنتظار الدليل 
الجواب متأكد انا التاريخ مزور
فعلا دليل قاطع


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

حبيبي بشرح لك شيء 
في نوع من العلوم يسمى العلوم الطبيعية :
مثل الاحياء والكيمياء والفيزياء والجولوجيا وغيرها
وفي العلوم الاجتماعيه :
مثل التاريخ والجغرافيا وغيرها ...
ميلاد المسيح موثق في  مصدر روماني ويهودي ومجوسي ومسيحي  على عيني وراسي
لكن أنا طلبت تشرح لي كيف حصل ميلاد المسيح مو تثبت لي هو حصل ولا لا
أنا أدري انه حصل وأمن به حصل 
لكن ممكن تشرح لي كيف بأدلة علميه من العلوم الطبيعية هذا اللي اطلبه


ثم لا تقعد تقول لي مخنثين الجنس أنت الان بتنعت أفضل نساء الارض
ولنفرض ان مريم عليها السلام كانت من المخنثين جنسيا (وحاشاها ذلك) 
هل يستطيع المخنث الجنسي ان يولد طفل هكذا لوحده 
انا اعرف المخنثين جنسا ودرست عنهم واحتكيت ببعضهم شخصيا
ولا عمري سمعت ان المخنث ممكن يولد هكذا بدون جماع بين رجل او مرأة


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> لكن أنا طلبت تشرح لي كيف حصل ميلاد المسيح مو تثبت لي هو حصل ولا لا
> أنا أدري انه حصل وأمن به حصل
> لكن ممكن تشرح لي كيف بأدلة علميه من العلوم الطبيعية هذا اللي اطلبه


وهناك معجزات لا يستطيع العلم شرحها ونقول عنها قد حدثت بوجود دلالات وشواهد اما إن لم توجد هذه الشواهد نقول عنها اسطورة او خرافة



> ثم لا تقعد تقول لي مخنثين الجنس أنت الان بتنعت أفضل نساء الارض
> ولنفرض ان مريم عليها السلام كانت من المخنثين جنسيا (وحاشاها ذلك)
> هل يستطيع المخنث الجنسي ان يولد طفل هكذا لوحده
> انا اعرف المخنثين جنسا ودرست عنهم واحتكيت ببعضهم شخصيا
> ولا عمري سمعت ان المخنث ممكن يولد هكذا بدون جماع بين رجل او مرأة


ياحبيب انا اتكلم بالعموم وليس عن امنا مريم فلا تحول الكلام كما تريد انا قلت لك رايي ولكن رأيي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر بمعجزة موثقة 
أنا اطالبك بالتوثيق الذي هو الدليل على صحة شيء


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

يا أخي أرجوك أقرأ الموضوع من أوله أقرأ الكلام اللي قاله الاخ فريد في البدايه
ما قال عن اخطاء القرآن
هو جعل قسم خاص للأخطأء التاريخيه وقسم للأخطاء العلميه 

قال فريد :

أخطاء القرآن التاريخه:
وذكر فريد قضية برج بابل وذي القرنين

أخطاء القرآن العلميه :
وذكر طريقة موت سيدنا سليمان وقصه أصحاب الكهف

الان انتوا تقول على ان قصه أصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان خطأ علمي
وأنا رديت عليها على أساس انها خطأ علمي 
لكن انت الان قاعد تقول لي هي خطأ تاريخي وتطالبني بدليل تاريخي 
ياريت تثبتوا على أمر هي خطأ علمي ولا تاريخي ؟؟؟
ضيعتونا


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> وذكر طريقة موت سيدنا سليمان وقصه أصحاب الكهف
> 
> الان انتوا تقول على ان قصه أصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان خطأ علمي
> وأنا رديت عليها على أساس انها خطأ علمي


لا انا طلبت دليل تاريخي على ان هذا قد حصل
حبيب قلت لك العلم يؤمن بالمعجزات ولا يستطيع تفسيرها ولكن ماهو موثق يعتبر معجزة اما الذي لا دليل ولا توثيق وخاصة حيادي له يعتبر خرافة
فهمت الفكرة


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

يا اخي خلاصة قولك انه لا يوجد تفسير علمي لكيفية ولادت المسيح بدون أب وأن الامر معجزة لم يفسرها العلم صح ولا لا


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

فهمت الفكرة
يعني الان كل المعجزات في الانجيل (وهي كثيرة) غير ميلاد المسيح موثقة بدليل تاريخي غير مسيحي ؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا اخي خلاصة قولك انه لا يوجد تفسير علمي لكيفية ولادت المسيح بدون أب وأن الامر معجزة لم يفسرها العلم صح ولا لا


وهذا شيء اكيد لا تفسير علمي غير انه معجزة من الخالق
ولكن معجزة بشهود وليس اسطورة


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> فهمت الفكرة
> يعني الان كل المعجزات في الانجيل (وهي كثيرة) غير ميلاد المسيح موثقة بدليل تاريخي غير مسيحي ؟؟



بكرر السؤال ^_^


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> فهمت الفكرة
> يعني الان كل المعجزات في الانجيل (وهي كثيرة) غير ميلاد المسيح موثقة بدليل تاريخي غير مسيحي ؟؟


 
فشرها كويش <- بيقلد عادل امام

مكن توضح معنى سؤالك؟


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

مبروك عليك اخ محبه الاشراف

افشرها كويش علي عيني وراشي
كلامي مفشر :
الان الكتاب المقدس فيه معجزات كثير صح ولا لا ؟
وهذ المعجزات من النوع اللي ما يقدر يفسرها العلم الطبيعي
يعني مثل معجزة ميلاد المسيح اللي ما فسرها العلم
الان هل كل المعجزات اللي في الكتاب المقدس
قد اثبتها التاريخ وخاصة المصادر الغير مسيحيه


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> وهذ المعجزات من النوع اللي ما يقدر يفسرها العلم الطبيعي
> يعني مثل معجزة ميلاد المسيح اللي ما فسرها العلم
> الان هل كل المعجزات اللي في الكتاب المقدس
> قد اثبتها التاريخ وخاصة المصادر الغير مسيحيه


حبيب هناك شهادات تاريخية انه كان يقيم الموتى ويشفى المرضى ويكثر الطعام وهي موثقة بسجلات الدولة الرومانية الوثنية والتحدث هنا عنه بشكل عام ولكن الشهادات تفيد انه كان يفعل هذا وتفيد انه كان يفعلها بامره وليس بمعونة احد حيث انه كان يقول اني آمرك ان سلامتقوم


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

على فكرة لقيت هذا ..ما أدري اذا تعترف به ولا لا

ذكر ابن إسحاق أن قريشا بعثوا النضر بن الحارث وعقبة بن أبي معيط إلى أحبار يهود وقالوا لهما: سلاهم عن محمد وصفا لهم صفته وأخبراهم بقوله؛ فإنهم أهل الكتاب الأول، وعندهم علم ليس عندنا من علم أنبياء؛ فخرجا حتى قدما المدينة، فسألا أحبار يهود عن رسول الله  ووصفا لهم أمره، وأخبراهم ببعض قوله، وقالا لهم: إنكم أهل التوراة وقد جئناكم لتخبرونا عن صاحبنا هذا. فقالت لهما أحبار يهود: سلوه عن ثلاث نأمركم بهن، فإن أخبركم بهن فهو نبي مرسل، وإن لم يفعل فالرجل متقول، فروا فيه رأيكم؛ سلوه عن فتية ذهبوا في الدهر الأول، ما كان أمرهم؛ فإنه قد كان لهم حديث عجب ، وسلوه عن رجل طواف قد بلغ مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، ما كان نبؤه. وسلوه عن الروح، ما هي ؛ فإذا أخبركم بذلك فاتبعوه فإنه نبي، وإن لم يفعل فهو رجل متقول فاصنعوا في أمره ما بدا لكم. فأقبل النضر بن الحارث وعقبة بن أبي معيط حتى قدما مكة على قريش فقالا: يا معشر قريش، قد جئناكم بفصل ما بينكم وبين محمد  قد أمرنا أحبار يهود أن نسأله عن أشياء أمرونا بها، فإن أخبركم عنها فهو نبي، وإن لم يفعل فالرجل متقول، فروا فيه رأيكم . فجاءوا رسول   فقالوا: يا محمد، أخبرنا عن فتية ذهبوا في الدهر الأول، قد كانت لهم قصة عجب، وعن رجل كان طوافا قد بلغ مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وأخبرنا عن الروح ما هي؟ قال فقال لهم رسول  صلى  عليه وسلم: (أخبركم بما سألتم عنه غدا) ولم يستثن. فانصرفوا عنه، .....ثم جاءه جبريل عليه السلام من عند الله عز وجل بسورة أصحاب الكهف فيها معاتبته إياه على حزنه عليهم، وخبر ما سألوه عنه من أمر الفتية، والرجل الطواف ، وورد ذكر الروح في سورة الإسراء  . 


  - هذه القصة رواها ابن إسحاق  كما في السيرة النبوية لابن هشام 1/ 321وأوردها ابن كثير في تفسيره  5/ 133 ويراجع جامع البيان للطبري 15/ 127، 128 ودلائل النبوة للبهقي 2 / 269 وهي مع أنها لم ترو بسند صحيح إلا أنها تتناسب مع السياق .


الخلاصة ان الصحابة لما وصفو النبي لليهود قال لهم اليهود أسألوه عن فتيه في القرون الاولى خرجوا من ديارهم كان لهم قصه عجب 
-ملاحظة سورة الكهف سورة مكيه

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=2&book=1338


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

انا ما قلت لك المعجزات اللتي فعلها المسيح ان قلت المعجزات المذكورة في الانجيل القصص يعني


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> وورد ذكر الروح في سورة الإسراء .


المرجع اسلامي وليس حيادي ولكن اريد أن تقول لي ماهي الروح
اليس الآية القرآنية تقول
ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وماأتيتم من العلم إلا القليل


اليس هذا تهرب من الإجابة
هو لم يجب عن ماهية الروح وهذا دليل على عدم نبوته بحسب روايتكم 
مشكور حبيب


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> انا ما قلت لك المعجزات اللتي فعلها المسيح ان قلت المعجزات المذكورة في الانجيل القصص يعني


حبيب الأنجيل يعني العهد الجديد  فممكن توضح عن انو معجزات تقصد


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> مبروك عليك اخ محبه الاشراف
> 
> افشرها كويش علي عيني وراشي
> كلامي مفشر :
> ...


 
يعني ناخذها من الاخر, قصدك اذا العلم ما يقدر يفسر المعجزة يعني هي غير صحيحة... هل هذا منطق يا اخي؟ كيف تسميها معجزة اذا كانت شئ طبيعي و مفسر, المعجزة هي الشئ الذي يفوق الطبيعة, و ما دام هذا الشئ الهي لا يحتاج لدعم العلماء ليثبت صحته


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

عفوا كنت اقصد الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ma7aba (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> إقتباس:
> وورد ذكر الروح في سورة الإسراء .
> 
> 
> ...


ارجو  منك عدم التغاضي عن هذا الجواب
وبشأن ماتقوله تقصد الكتاب المقدس
أنا كمسيحي أورثودوكسي  اؤمن بالعهد الجديد وأؤمن ماخص بنبوءات عن السيد المسيح بالعهد القديم والمزامير ولكن إن كان عندك سؤال عن اي معجزة فانا جاهز 
سلام


----------



## ناصر الحق (17 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخ فريد اين انت فلم نكمل حوارنا الذي بدأناه .. انا في انتظار عودتك و الاجابة على سؤالي الاخير .


----------



## Al Rashed (17 نوفمبر 2005)

المرجع إسلامي وغير حيادي !!!
ماذا تريد انت يا اخي
أنا لم أقل لك ان المسلمين قالوا ان القصة مذكوره عند اليهود انا قلت لك ان اليهود قالوا ان القصه مذكورة عندهم
هذه قضيه إسلاميه في قرآن المسلمين في الكتب الاسلاميه فمن تريد ان يبحث فيها ويدقق ويتأكد منها غير المسلمين
معتقدات الباحث تؤثر على البحث خذها قاعدة
بكل تأكيد راح تكون من مصادر إسلاميه لان القصة إسلاميه
يعني الان لو قلت لي ان ميلاد المسيح موثق من مصادر صينيه مثلا 
أنا لن أصدقك
لأن ما دخل الصين والصينين في ميلاد المسيح هل ولد المسيح في الصين ؟ هل كان اليهود صينين ؟
معتقد الباحث يأثر على البحث
يعني لو جيت تحسبها : انت تقول ان ميلاد المسيح موثق في مصادر يهودية
يعني اليهود يأمنوا بأن ميلاد المسيح كان معجزة وليس مجرد خرافة او اسطورة
إذا لماذا حاربوه وصلبوه وقتله  واتهموا امه بالزنا 
وهذه النقطة تحديدا لماذا أتهموا امه بالزنا ما داموا أمنوا بأن ميلاده معجزة ووثقوا هذا الشيء في كتبهم التاريخيه ؟؟
لذا اقول اذا كانت قد كتبت في المصادر اليهوديه فإن غالبا من كتبها هم مسيحين 
مثل ما قلت لك معتقدات الباحث تؤثر على البحث
يعني الان لو قلت لك مثلا ان المصادر الاسلاميه تنفي ميلاد المسيح ؟ بالتأكيد ستكذبها... لكن السؤال لماذا ؟
لماذا تصدق المصادر اليهودية والوثنيه وتكذب المسلمه ؟

ثم ماذا تقول إذا قلت لك ان المسيحين أكتشفوا كهف في أسبانيا وفيه جثث وكلب نافق  يعتقد الناس ان هاؤلاء هم أصحاب الكهف ويوجد كنسيه قرب الكهف ويقولوا ان المسيحين هناك جعلوا للمكان قداسه خاصة وان البابا نفسه زار الكهف 
هذا مو دليل على ان القصة موثوقه ايضا عند المسيحين..

ثم انا جلبت لك الاعجاز العلمي للقصة 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=2&book=1338

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبة لسؤال الروح  فأنا لا أدري لماذا انت هكذا ؟
تتركون المغزى وتركزون على توافه الامور   وتخرجون عن محور الحديث  وتتشتون الموضوع 
يا اخي انا ذكرت لك الحديث لغرض معين وهدف معين  ..وانت تناسيت كل هذا وركزت على توافه الامور واخرجتنا عن سياق الحوار
ثم انا لم افهم سؤالك هل تريد ان اشرح لك معنى الروح ام تريد تفسير الايه ام تريد بقيه القصة 
وفي كل الحالات هذا مو موضوعنا لكن للمزيد من الاستفادة أقرأ كتاب الروح لأبن القيم الجوزي  راح يفيدك في ذي النقطة كثيرا وهو على ما اعتقد ذكر هذا الحديث 
ارجوا ان تفهم ان اساس حوارنا هو المقارنه بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن الكريم وليس شيء اخر
مو تستغل كل نقطة حتى تهاجمنا وتهاجم ديننا نحن هنا للحوار الحضاري وليس للحرب الكلاميه الهمجيه 
ارجوا ان ما تخرج عن لب الموضوع انت الان مشرف ولازم تكون عارف هذا الشيء

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يعني الانجيل اللي عندك يختلف عن الذي عن البقية ؟

وفي كل الحالات راح اكرر السؤال للمرة الثالثة والثلاثة ثابته
هل كل المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس موثقه تاريخا من مصادر حيادية غير مسيحيه  أرجوا ان تذكر لي كل معجزة مع دليلها التاريخ 
وإلا في هذه الحاله بتكون هذه المعجزات كلها خرافات واساطير على قولتك


----------



## استفانوس (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*ياسيدي
اكيد انت من عالم غير سكان الارض
معجزات الرب يسوع المسيح حتى الآن تعمل 
افتح التلفزيون وشاهد المعجزات التي يجريها الرب يسوع على ايادي خدامه
عمي يبصرون
مفلوجون يمشون 
سرطان وايدز وقلب ووووووووووواموات يقومون
وطوبى لمن جعل الرب متاكله*


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> وفي كل الحالات راح اكرر السؤال للمرة الثالثة والثلاثة ثابته
> هل كل المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس موثقه تاريخا من مصادر حيادية غير مسيحيه أرجوا ان تذكر لي كل معجزة مع دليلها التاريخ
> وإلا في هذه الحاله بتكون هذه المعجزات كلها خرافات واساطير على قولتك


 

اعتقد انك ما قريت ردي, لن على كل حال... لا اعتقد ان كل المعجزات لها دلائل من مصادر حيادية و لا اعتقد ان هذا ممكن, لكن هناك العديد من المعجزات  التي لها مصادر محايدة تدل على صحته, لا اعتقد اني استطيع ان ان اذكر كل مصادر المعجزات فهذا يحتاج الى كتاب لا رد و ردين...

لكن نرجع لمحور الفكرة, اذا كان العلم لا يستطيع تفسير معجزة معينة, هل معنى ذلك انها غير موجودة؟ فلو اخذنا الله على سبيل المثال و سألنا العلماء ان يفسروه لنا, هل تعتقد سيقدرون؟ بالتأكيد لا لانهم بالدرجة الاولى لا يؤمنون بالله, و بالدرجة الثانية لانه مستحيل, فهل يعني هذا ان الله غير موجود او غير صحيح؟؟؟ الشئ نفسه ينطبق على ولادة المسيح...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (18 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي غدا سيكون جوابي اليوم تصبح على خير والرب يحميك


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (18 نوفمبر 2005)

انا اريد منك تفسير امر

وارجوا التوضيح عليه


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*هذه هي اسئلتي لكم المسحين ارجوا الاجابه ع&#160*

المتنا قضات لدى المسيحيين 



أقوال عن انجيل يوحنا ودخول أيدي المحرفين فيه

يُبين التحريف والشك في هذا الإنجيل ليوحنا ما جاء في دائرة المعارف البريطانية – مترجم- : ( أما انجيل يوحنا فإنه لا فرية ولا شك كتاب مزور أراد صاحبه مضادة اثنين من الحواريين بعضهما لبعض وهما القديسان يوحنا ومتى وقد ادعى هذا الكاتب المزور في متن الكتاب أنه هو الحواري الذي يحبه المسيح مع أن صاحبه غير يوحنا يقيناً ... وإنا لنرأف على الذين يبذلون منتهى جهدهم ليربطوا ولو بأوهى رابطة ذلك الرجل الفلسفي الذي ألف هذا الكتاب ) .

ادعاء موريس بوكاي تحريف إنجيل يوحنا و بيين أن الشك قائم حول كاتبه وترجيحه أن له أكثر من كاتب ، في كتابه " التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن والعلم " ص 71 قال : ( هذا وإن الملاحظات الفريدة المعطاة من أكبر الكُتّاب المسيحيين المذكورة هنا في مسألة كاتب الإنجيل الرابع تؤكد كلها دون عرض الافتراضـات الصـــــادرة عن الشراح غموض الأمر حول هويته ) ويقول ستادلين : ( إن كافة إنجيل يوحنا تصنيف طالب من طلبة مدرسة الاسكندرية .. وكانت فرقة ألوجين في القرن الثاني تنكر هذا الإنجيل وجميع ما استند إلى يوحنا ) راجعوا هذا النقل في كتاب أضواء على المسيحية متولى شلبي ص47 .

والدليل على صحة هذه الانتقادات تفرد هذا الإنجيل - إنجيل يوحنا - بنظرية أن المسيح ابن الله وهو في نفس الوقت الإله الكلمة الذي اتخذ جسداً بين البشر وهذا النص مشكوك فيه فيقول : ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .. والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا )يوحنا 1/1 ،14 وهذا دليل على عدم صحته فلو كان صحيحاً لوجدنا الأناجيل الأخرى ممتلئة بتقرير هذا الأصل فتبين انه مضاف .


التشكيك في إنجيل متى

يقول البروفيسور " هارنج " في كتاب " تاريخ الصحف السماوية " ص 111 : ان إنجيل متى ألف بين 80 – 100 م والناس يظنون أنه من تأليف متى الحواري بينما الصحيح أن مؤلفه رجل آخر أخفى شخصيته لغرض ما .
ويقول " ايرينوس " أيضا ان هذا الإنجيل ليس من تأليف متى الحواري نظراً لوجود كثير ة الأقتباسات من إنجيل مرقس بل كتبه أحد أتباعه في حدود 85- 90 م . وان جهل تاريخ التدوين والمترجم يفقد الثقة بهذا الإنجيل المتداول بين المسيحيين ."قصة الحضارة " 11/ 208 

ويقول النصراني الذي دخل الإسلام عن اقتناع " موريس بوكاي " : إن ما تميز به انجيل متى أولاً وقبل كل شيء هو أنه إنجيل طائفة يهودية !!! . " دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة " 83 .

العشاء الرباني

1/ أن الكنيسة الرومانية تزعم أن الخبز وحده يتحول إلى جسد المسيح ودمه ويصير مسيحاً كاملاً !! وبذلك فلا بد أن تشاهد فيه عوارض الخبز لا عوارض الجسم بدليل أنه لو ذاقه أحد أو لمسه أو نظر إليه لايحس فيه شياً غير الخبز وإذا حفظه يطرأ عليه الفساد الذي يطرأ على الخبز !!. 2/ إذا فرضنا أن ملايين الكهنة في العالم قدسوا في آن واحد واستحالت تقدمة كل إلى المسيح الذي تولد من العذراء فلا يخلوا إما أن يكون كل من هؤلاء المسيحيين الحادثين عين الآخر أو غيره والثاني باطل على زعمكم والأول باطل في نفس الأمر لأن مادة كل غير مادة الآخر . 3/ إذا تحول هذا الخبز مسيحاً كاملاً تحت يد الكاهن ! فكسر هذا الكاهن هذا الخبز كسرات كثيرة فلا يخلوا إما أن يتقطع المسيح على عدد الكسرات أو تتحول كل كسرة مسيحاً كاملاً !!. 4/ لو صح ما ادعيتموه لزم أن تكونوا أخبث من اليهود لأن اليهود ما آلموه إلا مرة واحدة وتركوه وما أكلوا لحمه وانتم تؤلمونه وتذبحونه كل يوم في أمكنة غير محصورة !!!.

ومن هنا نعرف أن مسألة الاستحالة هذه مسألة غير معقولة قد اختلفت طوائفكم النصرانية في تفسيرها وهل الاستحالة حقيقة أو غير حقيقة لاسيما انه مفهوم هذه المسألة وثني من إضافات بولس لدينكم 
يقول شارل جيني بير في كتاب المسيحية ص 110 : ( ولقد أُدخلت في كنيسة الحواريين قطعة من الوثنية ولكن المسيحيين تقبلوها أيضاً بصدر رحب !! )


----------



## ma7aba (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> يُبين التحريف والشك في هذا الإنجيل ليوحنا ما جاء في دائرة المعارف البريطانية – مترجم- : ( أما انجيل يوحنا فإنه لا فرية ولا شك كتاب مزور أراد صاحبه مضادة اثنين من الحواريين بعضهما لبعض وهما القديسان يوحنا ومتى وقد ادعى هذا الكاتب المزور في متن الكتاب أنه هو الحواري الذي يحبه المسيح مع أن صاحبه غير يوحنا يقيناً ... وإنا لنرأف على الذين يبذلون منتهى جهدهم ليربطوا ولو بأوهى رابطة ذلك الرجل الفلسفي الذي ألف هذا الكتاب )


كلام بلا معنى وكلام واهي تقول دائة المعارف البريطانية ايمكن ان تعطيني الرابط الأساسي لكي نقرأه دون ترجمة 


> راجعوا هذا النقل في كتاب أضواء على المسيحية متولى شلبي ص47 .


هي دائرة المعرف رح تنتقي افكارها من هذا الكتاب لأنو 
امر مضحك


> وهذا دليل على عدم صحته فلو كان صحيحاً لوجدنا الأناجيل الأخرى ممتلئة بتقرير هذا الأصل فتبين انه مضاف


من كل عقلك عم تحكي يازلمة سؤال قبل ان تكتب هذا المقال هل قرأت انت أو صاحب المقال الأنجيل وعرفت انه مكمل لبعضه وليس مكرر لماورد فيه


> يقول البروفيسور " هارنج " في كتاب " تاريخ الصحف السماوية " ص 111 : ان إنجيل متى ألف بين 80 – 100 م


ونسخة انجيل متى التي تعود لعام 65 ميلادي اجت من الهوا


> دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة " 83
> ."قصة الحضارة " 11/ 208
> يقول البروفيسور " هارنج " في كتاب " تاريخ الصحف السماوية " ص 111 :


اولا انا متأكد انك لم تفتح هذه المراجع ولم تقرأ اي كلامة فيها
ثانيا كل ماقلته للآن كلام اشخاص بلا دليل إن  صح كلامهم فعلا وعدم وجود الدليل يدعونا أن نقول لك المثل القائل بل هل الكلام واشراب ميتوا لأنه كلام لا اساس له
ببساطة انجيل متى اقدم نسخه له عام 65 فقلوا لبرفسورك او لشيخك شيخي شو هل الغش هذا اللي عم تغشونا فيه


> 1/ أن الكنيسة الرومانية تزعم أن الخبز وحده يتحول إلى جسد المسيح ودمه ويصير مسيحاً كاملاً


قبل أن نضحك كثيرا على هذه الجملة عندك أثبات على هذا الكلام


----------



## ma7aba (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> أنا لم أقل لك ان المسلمين قالوا ان القصة مذكوره عند اليهود انا قلت لك ان اليهود قالوا ان القصه مذكورة عندهم


هل هناك مصدر يهودي واحد يؤكد كلامك


> معتقدات الباحث تؤثر على البحث خذها قاعدة
> بكل تأكيد راح تكون من مصادر إسلاميه لان القصة إسلاميه
> يعني الان لو قلت لي ان ميلاد المسيح موثق من مصادر صينيه مثلا


حبيب مشكلة الديانة الإسلامية عدم وجود اي مصدر حيادي يدعم كلامها 
المسيحية هناك مصادر يهودية او مصادر رومانية او مجوسية أو مسيحية تدعم قصصها ولكن الإسلام كلام بلا دليل وبالطبع لن يأتي الإسلام ويشوه صورة اي شيء فيه ولذلك لا يعتبر مصدر للكلام


> يعني اليهود يأمنوا بأن ميلاد المسيح كان معجزة وليس مجرد خرافة او اسطورة
> إذا لماذا حاربوه وصلبوه وقتله واتهموا امه بالزنا


الأحداث المرافقة لميلاده موثقة ولكن بتطابقها مع الشهادة المجوسية والرومانية نكتشف ان الأحداث تطابق ميلاد كلي القدرة يسوع


> ثم ماذا تقول إذا قلت لك ان المسيحين أكتشفوا كهف في أسبانيا وفيه جثث وكلب نافق يعتقد الناس ان هاؤلاء هم أصحاب الكهف ويوجد كنسيه قرب الكهف ويقولوا ان المسيحين هناك جعلوا للمكان قداسه خاصة وان البابا نفسه زار الكهف
> هذا مو دليل على ان القصة موثوقه ايضا عند المسيحين..


بشأن هذه القصة سأجلب لك تفصيلها ولكن اليوم مستحيل لضيق الوقت


> تتركون المغزى وتركزون على توافه الامور وتخرجون عن محور الحديث وتتشتون الموضوع
> يا اخي انا ذكرت لك الحديث لغرض معين وهدف معين ..وانت تناسيت كل هذا وركزت على توافه الامور واخرجتنا عن سياق الحوار
> ثم انا لم افهم سؤالك هل تريد ان اشرح لك معنى الروح ام تريد تفسير الايه ام تريد بقيه القصة
> وفي كل الحالات هذا مو موضوعنا لكن للمزيد من الاستفادة أقرأ كتاب الروح لأبن القيم الجوزي راح يفيدك في ذي النقطة كثيرا وهو على ما اعتقد ذكر هذا الحديث


انت جلبت الحديث وجعلته شهادة لنبوة محمد وأنا علقت تعليق بسيط عليه حيث أن محمد لم يجب عن السؤال الأخير ماهية الروح  وعلى فكرة كل الحديث غلط ومنقوض بس حبيت جاوب جواب بسيط جدا فقط ولذلك لست ملزما بمتابعة الجواب ولنبقى بموضوعنا


> يعني الانجيل اللي عندك يختلف عن الذي عن البقية ؟
> 
> وفي كل الحالات راح اكرر السؤال للمرة الثالثة والثلاثة ثابته
> هل كل المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس موثقه تاريخا من مصادر حيادية غير مسيحيه أرجوا ان تذكر لي كل معجزة مع دليلها التاريخ
> وإلا في هذه الحاله بتكون هذه المعجزات كلها خرافات واساطير على قولتك


أخي بغض النظر على كلشي ترى من المنطقي طرح هكذا سؤال أخي انت قل لي اي معجزة تريد وتريد ان تكون موثقة وسأجيبك عليها
من الأنجيل المقدس ولا تحاول مقارنة التوراة الذي كان هو عبارة ترحال قبيلة بالأنجيل العهد الجديد الذي هو محدد الأماكن وليس ترحال وبدائية شعب والقرآن الذي كان بمكان محدد وقبيلة فيها جميع الصنوف
عندما تقول عن معجزة ما يهودية ان لا توثيق لها وهي حدثت بالصحراء مع موسى فرضا اقول لك بالصحراء وأثناء التنقل هناك يهود فقط ولكن بقريش هناك غير المسلمين انشالله تكون فهمت


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمة, نحن نمشي بالدليل و البرهان, و ما ردك الا سوى كلام انشاءي لا يحتوي على اي دليل, فدائرة المعارف البرطانية ما توكل خبز عندنا, خليكي شاطرة و هاتي نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تثبت كلامك, كما نحن عندما نتعامل مع القرأن


----------



## Al Rashed (18 نوفمبر 2005)

انقطعت عن الرد بسبب الاختبارات وممكن انقطع اكثر 

أخواني للأسف الموضوع تشتت وتبعث وخرج من محتواه ومضمونه 

اساس ردودي السابقة كان الرد على كلام فريد أن نوم أصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان هو خطأ علمي
قلنا لكم أثبتوا هذا بالدلاءل العلمية لم تستطيعوا
قلنا لكم أثبتوا ان ميلادة المسيح ليس خطأ علمي بالدلائل العلميه لم تستطيعوا
بعد ذلك غيرتوا التهمه وجعلتمها أخطاء تاريخيه بدلا من أخطاء علميه
أقول ايضا ما الدليل 
إذا كان التاريخ لم يسجل هذه الحوادث فهل التاريخ نفاها ؟؟
هل يوجد مؤرخ واحد في العالم قال أن حادث أصحاب الكهف او موت سليمان لم تحصل ابدا في تاريخ البشر ؟؟؟
إذا كان التاريخ لم يؤرخ هذه الحادث (رغم اني متأكد انه فعلها) فهو إيضا لم ينفيها او ينكرها لذلك لا تقدر ان تسميها أخطاء تاريخه
المعنى انكم قلت انها اخطاء علميه ولم تجلبوا دليل يثبت هذا
وقلت انها أخطاء تاريخيه ولم تجلبوا دليل يثبت هذا 

وعندما طلبت منك ان تثبت لي ان معجزات الكتاب المقدسة (معجزات الكتاب المقدس وليس معجزات المسيح) موثقه تاريخيا من مصادر غير الكتاب المقدس  
قلت :


			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> وسأجيبك عليها من الأنجيل المقدس ولا تحاول مقارنة التوراة
> 
> 
> > يعني انت ما تعترف بالتوراة وتريد تستعمله كمصدر للتوثيق المعجزات تاريخيا !!!
> ...


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> ا
> قلنا لكم أثبتوا هذا بالدلاءل العلمية لم تستطيعوا
> قلنا لكم أثبتوا ان ميلادة المسيح ليس خطأ علمي بالدلائل العلميه لم تستطيعوا


 
مبين عليك متشوش بسبب الامتحانات... اذا العلم اثبت عدم صحة حالة شئ و اذا العلم لم يستطع ان يثبت خطأه حالة اخرى, فبحسب نظري اراك تعمد الخلط بين المفهومين, لو العلم اثبت ان حالة فلانية خطأ, يمكن المناقشة في وقته في صحتها او عدمه, لكن اذا العلم لم يتطرق او لم يستطع اثبات عدم صحة ولادة المسيح, اصلا العلم لم يتطرق الى هذه المسألة, فكيف تكون خاطئة و هم لم يسيروا في غمارها؟؟؟


----------



## Al Rashed (18 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي أقرأ الموضوع من أوله تكلمت انا والاخ محبه فيه كثير


----------



## Al Rashed (18 نوفمبر 2005)

إلى الان لم تثبتوا ان نوم اصحاب الكهف وموت سليمان خطأ يحسب على القرآن


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> مبين عليك متشوش بسبب الامتحانات... اذا العلم اثبت عدم صحة حالة شئ و اذا العلم لم يستطع ان يثبت خطأه حالة اخرى, فبحسب نظري اراك تعمد الخلط بين المفهومين, لو العلم اثبت ان حالة فلانية خطأ, يمكن المناقشة في وقته في صحتها او عدمه, لكن اذا العلم لم يتطرق او لم يستطع اثبات عدم صحة ولادة المسيح, اصلا العلم لم يتطرق الى هذه المسألة, فكيف تكون خاطئة و هم لم يسيروا في غمارها؟؟؟




يا أخي انت تقول :  ان العلم ما ينفي ميلاد المسيح ولا يثبته ايضا 
وان قول لك نفس الشيء
العلم لا ينفي نوم اصحاب الكهف ولا يثبته
والعلم لا ينفي موت سليمان ولا يثبته


----------



## Al Rashed (18 نوفمبر 2005)

لماذا لا تردون ؟

أعيد وأكرر 
إلى الان لم تثبتوا بإي نوع من الأدلة أن قصة أصحاب الكهف وطريقة موت سليمان هي خطأ حسب على القرآن الكريم 
هل لديكم اي اقوال 
أم ننتقل لرد على بقية الآيات


----------



## Al Rashed (18 نوفمبر 2005)

لأخر مرة :
هل تريدون ان تردوا أم ننتقل للنقطة التالية ونعتبر هذه منهيه ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لأخر مرة :
> هل تريدون ان تردوا أم ننتقل للنقطة التالية ونعتبر هذه منهيه ؟؟


 

ياعزيزي اصبر.... يمكن ناس بتبحث ولا عم بتحظر رد او مداخلة


----------



## Al Rashed (19 نوفمبر 2005)

افهم من كلامك انه لم يكن لديكم دليل مسبقا والأن تبحثوا عن دليل
يعني الكلام السابق غير مبني على أدلة وبرهانين
يعني انكم كنتم تتهمون القرآن بالخطأ بدون أدلة والان تبحثون عن دليل
هذا يسمى افتراء لكن راح نعطيكم مهله


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

اخى الراشد 

قصد اخى الحبيب My Rock

ان الناس مش قاعدة 24 ساعة علشان خاطر عيونك وترد عليك

اتمهل واصبر 

احنا بنكتب الرد برة وبعدين بنضيفة هنا

الرب يفتح عينيك ويريك طريق الخلاص والحق


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed

بالنسبة للولادة السيدة العذراء من اى اتصال مع زوجها 
ان شايفة حاجة ليس لها تفسير منطقى

ارجو ان يسمح لى الاخ محبة بهذة المداخلة

نعم انا اقول انها ليس لها تفسير علمى غير انها معجزة من انسانة طاهرة بل واطهر النساء


ام انك تريد للمعجزة تفسير

طيب ممكن تشرحلى انت التفسير العلمى للنقاط التالية

1-جاء الرسول لوليمة وعندما جاء الرسول للاكل نطقت الثمرة(سبحان الله) وقالت اقذفنى يا رسول فانى مسمومة

2-حدثت عملية قتل وامام الحاكم نطقت الراس التى على الطبق وقالت محمد برى
شوف ازاى

يا ترى عندك اجابة بس وحياتك عاوزة تفسير منطقى وعلمى بحت
وانا شايفك اون لاين

وقدامك ساعة واحدة ترد عليا 
وزى ما قلت عاوز اجابات منطقية وعلمية بحتة

ولو مرتدش يبقى انت 

يعني الكلام السابق غير مبني على أدلة وبرهانين
يعني انكم كنتم تتهمون الانجيل بالخطأ بدون أدلة والان تبحث عن دليل
هذا يسمى افتراء لكن راح اعطيك مهله وهى ساعة واحدة من الان

سلام


----------



## Al Rashed (19 نوفمبر 2005)

الله الله ...الله الله
إيش الرد الخطير هذا ..ايس الرد الرائع هذا
افحمتني يارجل

أخوي MichaelMagdy  شوف:
أول شيء انا ماحددت للاخ 24 ساعة حتى يرد لكن انا توقعت ان يرد بسرعة بعتبار ان الأدلة والبراهين جاهزة عنده
ولا قلت له 24 ولا جبت له سيرتها

لكن الأخ قال لي أنتظر حتى نبحث 

نبحث عن ماذا ؟؟    أكيد نبحث عن أدلة وبراهين

طيب هذا ماذا يعني ؟؟  يعني انه لم يكن عندكم ادلة وبراهين من البداية

وما معنى هذه ايضا ؟؟  معناه ان قولكم ان الآيات هي من أخطاء القرآن هي مجرد إفتراءات وأكاذيب غير مبنيه على الأدلة والبراهين 

صحيح ولا لا ؟؟

وانا كنت اعتقد ان عندكم الادلة وجاهزة من الاول لذلك توقعت ان يكون ردكم سريع 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وبالنسبة للكلام اللي كتبته في أخر الموضوع ماني راد عليه لأنه كلام سخيف وانت هدفك فقط تشتت الموضوع عن محوره 

انت تتهمني بأني أفتريت على الانجيل وتطالبني بالأدلة وانا لم افعل شيئا ولم اتهم الانجيل بشيء

لكن انتم أخطأتم في حق القرآن من اللحظة الاولى التي كتب فيها فريد هذا الموضوع  وعلى هذا الاساس انا ارد 


((((((((((   أرجوا ان يقتصر الحوار علي وعلى الاخ محبه وفريد حتى لا نرى ردود مثل هذه تشتت الموضوع وتخرجه عن مساره لانهم أصحاب الموضوع ولان محبه هو الذي اقترح ان يناقشني في كل ايه من الايات )))))))))


----------



## Al Rashed (19 نوفمبر 2005)

يا أخوان يا ناس أكرر واقول وأكتبها بالخط الكبير
أنا لست هنا حتى أرد على موضوع الروح أو موضوع ميلاد المسيح أو موضوع مستقر الشمس أو موضوع الأحاديث النبوية اللتي عجز العلم عن تفسيرها أو أي موضوع أخر
أنا هنا للحوار في كتبه فريد في أول الموضوع وسماه أخطاء القرآن لذا أرجو وأرجوا وأرجوا  أن لاتطرحوا غير هذه المواضيع 

يعني مو كل شويه يدخل علي واحد مسيحي ويجيب كم آية وحديث ويقول لي رد يا خالد !!
ايش الشغلة فوضى هيه ؟؟

ايش يا عالم ؟؟ولا عمركم شفتوا مناظرة ؟؟ ما تعرفوا ان المناظرة في الجوالة واحدة يناقشوا موضوع واحد فقط
مو كل واحد يرمي على الثاني الف موضوع موضوع ويطلب منه يرد !!!

عشان كذا انا ادعوا ان يكون الحوار مقتصر علي وعلى الاخوة فريد ومبحه حتى لا يحصل هذا الشيء   

سلام الله عليكم


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

متاخر دقيقتين  ههههههههههه

على العموم انا مش شايف اى تشتيت فى الكلام الى انا قولتة

انت قولت ان مولد المسيح ينافى العقل وعلينا الاعتراف بعدم صحتة
نفس الشىء جب لك موضوع ينافى العقل ولا تبرير لدينا غبر على مولد المسيح انة امر روحانى جدا لايستطيع البشر تفسيرة


واكيد انت عارف ان المناظرة مش copy و paste

بل تعتمد فى المقام الاول على كلام الطرف الاخر

يعنى باختصار الرد مش بيكون جاهز ولكن الادلة والبراهين موجودة وهى نابعة من كلامنا

ولكن الموضوع يستلزم شوية وقت كى يتم كتابة الموضوع والرد عليك

صورة مناسبة تصل الى عقلك

وانت اول ما الواحد اتاخر شوى

قولت انو الكلام كذب وافتراء طيب سيب وقت للواحد 

وهذا ما كنت احب ان اوضحة لك من تحديدى موعدا للرد


وارجو منك ان تجاوب على ردى السابق 
حيث انى ارى تشابهة شديد فى موضوعك وموضوعى


----------



## Al Rashed (21 نوفمبر 2005)

مازلت انتظر الرد .....
مع العلم اني نتهيت من اجراء البحث عن بابل وبرجه المشهور
لكني لن اضعه حتى ننتهي من هذه النقطه


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

انتظر من طارح الموضوع ان يستمر في مناقشته


----------



## الداعيه1 (22 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طب لو قلت الانجيل محرف اثبتوا العكس .......................................................................................
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Zayer (22 نوفمبر 2005)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طب لو قلت الانجيل محرف اثبتوا العكس .................................................. .....................................
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104&page=4&pp=10


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طب لو قلت الانجيل محرف اثبتوا العكس .......................................................................................
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
اذا تقولين انه محرف, هاتي الدليل...


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخ السائل عن معجزة الولادة
اخي جوابي كان واضحا انا قلت المعجزات لا تفسير علمي  لها لأنها معجزة ولو كان هناك تفسير علمي لها لما سميت بمعجزة ولكن قلت لك الفرق بين المعجزة الحقيقية والوهمية الكاذبة هي الشهادات التي تدعمها 
والآن لا تحاول تتهرب
وتساوي انو نحنا ماجاوبناك
بشأن التوراة انا قلت لك الأنجيل لأن احداثه وقعت بعد أن تمدن الإنسان ولم تقع احداثه بترحال قبائل مثل اليهود اي هناك شهادات من غير الديانة تدعم معجزاته ومحمد جاء بعد المسيح والمنطق يقول يجب أن يكون هناك شهادات تدعم معجزاته
سلام


----------



## استفانوس (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*لم ارى احد يتحاور 
او يرد على الآخ محبة*


----------



## Michael (24 نوفمبر 2005)

ويبقى الحل على ما هو علية

كالعادة


----------



## Al Rashed (24 نوفمبر 2005)

اخ محبه ما توقعت ردك بيكون كذا
ليش تجبرني أعيد وأكرر السؤال مليون مرة حتى اسمع الرد وإلى الان ما رديت

لا تظن ان استخدامك لكلمات ذات دلالة قوية مثل (وهميه)و(كاذبة) راح ينفي حقيقة ان إدعائتك كلها قامت على اللابرهان والدليل

للمرة ألف أطالب بالدليل 

اذا لم تجلبه راح اضع بحثي عن برج بابل واعتبر انكم عجزتوا في اثبات هذا الخطأ

سلام


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي الحبيب فريد :
سؤال بسيط :
-----------
هناك :
إنجيل يوحنا 
إنجيل متى 
إنجيل مرقس
و هكذا :
السؤال :
=====
لماذا ليس هناك أي إنجيل باسم المسيح  عليه السلام ؟

و هل النسخ الخمس الكبرى :
أي المنقحة و نسخة الملك جايمز .... إلخ
متطابقة ؟
طبعاً لا !
فأي نسخة نتبع إذا اردنا أن نتبع دينكم ؟؟؟

و أسهل سؤال :
========
عيسى عليه السلام سيأتي في آخر الزمان كما يؤمن أصحاب الأديان الثلاثة :
فمتى مات ؟  و كيف ؟ و كيف سيأتي في آخر الزمان - أي على أي هيئة ؟
أريد الإجابة من أي كتاب أردتموه هداكم الله لكل حق !!


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> اخ محبه ما توقعت ردك بيكون كذا
> ليش تجبرني أعيد وأكرر السؤال مليون مرة حتى اسمع الرد وإلى الان ما رديت
> 
> لا تظن ان استخدامك لكلمات ذات دلالة قوية مثل (وهميه)و(كاذبة) راح ينفي حقيقة ان إدعائتك كلها قامت على اللابرهان والدليل
> ...


حبيب شو هل التخريف الذي تتكلم به نحن عجزنا عجزنا عن ماذا تريد سبب علمي لمعجزة وعلى اي اساس سميت معجزة إن كان هناك تفسير علمي لها 
ستقول لي لماذا تقبل بأن يكون عنكم معجزة وعندنا لا اقول لك أن معجزاتنا موثقة وبشهادات غير مسيحية ام معجزتك فهي بشهادة اسلامية وهنا ينطبق المثل القائل طلبوا من الحرامي الحلفان قال اجانا الفرج



الأخ مساعد ممكن ماتكرر الأسئلة مثل الببغاء الذي لا يفقه ماذا يتكلم


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

هكذا أنتم أيها التصارى :
عندما نفحمكم  تبدأون  بالصراخ و العويل و السب و الشتم .


----------



## Al Rashed (25 نوفمبر 2005)

حبيب لا تفقد اعصابك وتبدأ بالسب والإهانه
أنا ما طالبت بكثير فقط دليل ان هذه المعجزات لم تحصل فقط دليل 
ثم من قال لك ان كل المعجزات في الانجيل العهد القديم والحديث موثق بشهادات غير مسيحيه
الأنجيل يحكي قصص أناس وأقوام قبل مئات السنين من ميلاد المسيح فكل هذه القصص موثقة تاريخيا  ومن وثقها ؟
إذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فجيب لي معجزات مع أدلة تاريخيه موثوقه غير مسيحيه
أنت فقط قاعد تقول تقول وتقول ولا تورينا شيء


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> هكذا أنتم أيها التصارى :
> عندما نفحمكم تبدأون بالصراخ و العويل و السب و الشتم .


اين الإفحام بان اطلب دليل على صدق كلامة ولا يستطيع ان يجلبه فاصبح انا المفحم باي عقل تفكرون


> حبيب لا تفقد اعصابك وتبدأ بالسب والإهانه
> أنا ما طالبت بكثير فقط دليل ان هذه المعجزات لم تحصل فقط دليل


الدليل انه لا مصدر يوثقها 
عندك دليل اني لم استطيع الطيران أعطني دليل عليه 
طبعا هذا سؤال غير منطقي والسؤال المنطقي يقول اريد دليل على انك طرت وليس دليل على انك لم تطر


> ثم من قال لك ان كل المعجزات في الانجيل العهد القديم والحديث موثق بشهادات غير مسيحيه


العهد القديم قلت لك هناك ترحال وبالترحال لا يوجد غير اليهود ولم يكن هناك مدن نظامية وخليط شعوب ولكن بالعهد الجديد اريد اي معجزة لا يوجد لها دليل تاريخي اعطني ماتريد وسيكون عندك الجواب


> الأنجيل يحكي قصص أناس وأقوام قبل مئات السنين من ميلاد المسيح فكل هذه القصص موثقة تاريخيا ومن وثقها ؟


الأنجيل هو الكتاب الذي نزل بعد السيد المسيح فكيف تقول قبل السيد المسيح


> إذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فجيب لي معجزات مع أدلة تاريخيه موثوقه غير مسيحيه


حدد المعجزة وتكرم عيونك


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلام لك يااخي مساعد
اوضحنا مئات المرات ان كلمة انجيل تعني الخبر السار - البشارة
وكل بشلرة تحمل اسم كاتبها
وعن الترجمات
ليس فيهم تناقض
1 - المترجمين مؤمنين
2 - ومن جميع الطوائف
3 - مسوقين بالروح القدس
4 - نحن كمسيحيين لانهتم بالحرف بل بالمعنى لان كل الترجمات تتحدث عن خلاص الله في المسيح يسوع
5 - نحن لم نحرق النسخة ابدا لكي يتسنى لكل 
     عكسكم فقد قام عثمان بحرق كل المصاحف وابقى مصحفه الذي يعرف ختى الآن بصحف عثمان
6 - اصلي من اجلك حتى يفتح الرب بصيرتك لتعرف الحق وتختبر خلاص الله المعد لك ان قبلته*


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (3 ديسمبر 2005)

اختصارآآ للكلام

الانجيل والتوراة
قد حرفت
لانه قد كتبت بعد 1000 سنه

اما القران

فانه الوحيد الذي لم يحرف


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (3 ديسمبر 2005)

لماذا لم تقوموا با الرد على تسائلات السيد مساعد

سؤال بسيط :
-----------
هناك :
إنجيل يوحنا 
إنجيل متى 
إنجيل مرقس
و هكذا :
السؤال :
=====
لماذا ليس هناك أي إنجيل باسم المسيح عليه السلام ؟

و هل النسخ الخمس الكبرى :
أي المنقحة و نسخة الملك جايمز .... إلخ
متطابقة ؟
طبعاً لا !
فأي نسخة نتبع إذا اردنا أن نتبع دينكم ؟؟؟

و أسهل سؤال :
========
عيسى عليه السلام سيأتي في آخر الزمان كما يؤمن أصحاب الأديان الثلاثة :
فمتى مات ؟ و كيف ؟ و كيف سيأتي في آخر الزمان - أي على أي هيئة ؟
أريد الإجابة من أي كتاب أردتموه هداكم الله لكل حق !!


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> لماذا لم تقوموا با الرد على تسائلات السيد مساعد
> 
> سؤال بسيط :
> -----------
> ...


 

ههههه ربنا وقعك... و تقوليلي كنت مسيحية......
الاناجيل المكتوبة هي على يد تلاميذ المسيح, و كلها كتبت بسياق من الروح القدس, روحي اقري العهد الحديد لتكلعي اكثر يالي تدعين انك كنت مسيحية:big 




> و هل النسخ الخمس الكبرى :
> أي المنقحة و نسخة الملك جايمز .... إلخ
> متطابقة ؟
> طبعاً لا !


بداية, انا استطيع ان اتي لك باكثر من اربع تراجم للقران باللغة الانجليوية و شوفي الفرق الكبير في ترجمة سورة الفاتحة... هذه هي تراجم, لكن ارجعي للنسخة الاصلية و هي متابقة مليون بالمية مع النسخ الاخرى






> و أسهل سؤال :
> ========
> عيسى عليه السلام سيأتي في آخر الزمان كما يؤمن أصحاب الأديان الثلاثة :
> فمتى مات ؟ و كيف ؟ و كيف سيأتي في آخر الزمان - أي على أي هيئة ؟
> أريد الإجابة من أي كتاب أردتموه هداكم الله لكل حق


 

كما مرة ثانية لو كنت فعلا مسيحية كان عرفتي على الاقل ايش معني رجوع المسيح... المسيح مات و قـــــــــــــــــام من الاموات, و سعد للسماء و سأتي لاحقا ليأخذنا الى ملكوته فلو تقري معي في الانجيل ستجدين انه ذهب ليعد المساكن لنا, و هو راجع ليخطف المؤمنين...


----------



## khaled (23 مارس 2006)

*طب جاوبوني على هلأسئلة*

بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس
اول شي القرأن كان عبارة عن 24 نسخة ثم جاء عثمان واحرق جميعها وابقا على واحد جمعها من كل الاديان حتى البوذية وغيرها فالحاج الذي يتم كان عادة وثنية كانو يقومون بالالتفاف حول الاصنام وهم عاريين ولكي يقوم الرسول بأرضائهم قام بألزام هذه الفكاهة ولكن بدل ان يكونوا عراة وضعها على شكل لباس ابيض بسيط اي انهم ليسوا عراة هذه اولا
 تقولون ان القران هو وحي من الرب ولكن هل فكرتم ان الرب بكل جلالله ان يدعوا اشخاص الى القتل ؟؟؟ هل تصورتم هذا ان القراءن عبارة عن مجموعة من الكتب جمعت في كتاب واحد ودليل واضح على النسخ واللصق ان كان الرب قد اوحا به فمن اين جاء النسخ واللصق  فعندما تقرأ القرأن في بعض اياته تكون تدعوا  الى المحبة والصدق والى اخره ثم تأتي اية بعدها تدعوا الى القتل وتنسف جميع الأيات السابقة فهل يعقل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وايضا مسألة تسمى رضاعة الكبير  عندما جاء سالم لعند الرسول وامره الرسول بالرضاعة فهل يعقل هذااااااااا
 انصح جميع القرأ بمتابعة قناة الحياة كل يوم على الساعة 5.30لتدركوا الأيمان الحقيقي وحقيق العالم   لتشاهدوا ال


----------



## believer (23 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> معني رجوع المسيح... المسيح مات و قـــــــــــــــــام من الاموات, و سعد للسماء و سأتي لاحقا ليأخذنا الى ملكوته فلو تقري معي في الانجيل ستجدين انه ذهب ليعد المساكن لنا, و هو راجع ليخطف المؤمنين...


 


كل هذا الوقت الطويل مضى منذ ان ذهب ليعد المساكن , ولسة ما رجع ليخطف المؤمنين !!


----------



## believer (23 مارس 2006)

وليش ما بدأ يعد المساكن منذ ان " أخطأ " آدم !! 

*لكن للحقيقة اقول :*
*لقد تاب آدم وتاب الله عليه .. وصار نبيا .. وما فيش داعي لا لفداء ولا للتخليص بابن ولا بغيره ..*
*{فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم} (سورة البقرة:37)*
*{وعصى آدم ربه فغوى* ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى} (سورة طه:121ـ122)*

*الكلمات هي : اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي إنك خير الغافرين. اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، إني ظلمت نفسي فارحمني إنك خير الراحمين. اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، رب إني ظلمت نفسي فتب علي، إنك أنت التواب الرحيم.*


----------



## believer (23 مارس 2006)

khaled قال:
			
		

> بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس
> اول شي القرأن كان عبارة عن 24 نسخة ثم جاء عثمان واحرق جميعها وابقا على واحد


*مراحل جمع القرآن *​*المتحصّل من جميع الروايات الواردة في جمع القرآن أنّ مراحل الجمع ثلاث:*
*الأولى: بحضرة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حفظاً وكتابةً، حيثُ حُفِظ في الصدور، وكُتِب على السطور في قراطيس وألواح من الرقاع والعسب واللخاف والاكتاف وغيرها. *
*الثانية: على عهد أبي بكر، وذلك بانتساخه من العسب والرقاع وصدور الرجال وجعله في مصحفٍ واحد.*
*الثالثة: ترتيب السور على عهد عثمان بن عفّان، وحمل الناس على قراءة واحدة، وكتب منه عدّة مصاحف أرسلها إلى الأمصار، وأحرق باقي المصاحف.*
*أرسل عثمان عدّة مصاحف إلى الأمصار، وهي نفس القرآن المتواتر بين المسلمين إلى اليوم، ولا يشكّ أحد أنّ القرآن كان مجموعاً ومكتوباً على عهد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ومدوناً قبل عهد عثمان بزمنٍ طويل، غاية ما في الأمر أنّ عثمان قد جمع الناس على قراءةٍ واحدةٍ، وهي القراءة المتعارفة بينهم والمتواترة عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ومنعهم من سائر القراءات الأخرى التي توافق بعض لغات العرب، وأحرق سائر المصاحف التي تخالف القراءة المتواترة، وكتب إلى الأمصار أن يحرقوا ما عندهم منها، ونهى المسلمين عن الاختلاف في القراءة.*
*قال الحارث المحاسبي: "المشهور عند الناس أنّ جامع القرآن عثمان، وليس كذلك، إنّما حمل عثمان الناس على القراءة بوجهٍ واحدٍ، على اختيارٍ وقع بينه وبين من شهده من المهاجرين والانصار، لمّا خشي الفتنة عند اختلاف أهل العراق والشام في حروف القراءات". وحفظ القرآن العزيز عن أن يتطّرق إليه أيّ لبس أو شك أو ريبة .*
*ولم ينتقد أحدٌ من المسلمين عثمان على جمعه المسلمين على قراءةٍ واحدةٍ . *

*قال تعالى: ((لا يأتِيهِ البَاطِلُ مِنْ بَينِ يَديهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَميدٍ)) .*​​


> جمعها من كل الاديان حتى البوذية وغيرها


 
*كيف ومتى جمعها من كل الاديان حتى البوذية وغيرها ..!!!!!!*



> فالحاج الذي يتم كان عادة وثنية كانو يقومون بالالتفاف حول الاصنام وهم عاريين ولكي يقوم الرسول بأرضائهم قام بألزام هذه الفكاهة ولكن بدل ان يكونوا عراة وضعها على شكل لباس ابيض بسيط اي انهم ليسوا عراة هذه اولا


 
*الحج كان منذ زمن ابراهيم وابنه اسماعيل ( جد العرب ) ..*
*مع الوقت تغير شكل الحج عند العرب لانهم صاروا وثنيين .. *
*فالقرآن عاد وصحح طريقة الحج كما هي مطلوبة ,,*
*فالحج مشروع قبل سيدنا محمد ..*
*لمن تم تصحيح شعائره مع رسالة سيدنا محمد .*
*والباس الابيض البسيط وغير المخيط , له حكم ومغازي عديدة وكثيرة ..*

*هنا ذكرتني بان اقول لك :*
*القران جاء بخلاصة الكتب الالهية المنزلة على الانبياء قبل النبي محمد .. *
*وطبعا اضاق عليها الكثير من الاخبار والحقائق والاحكام ..*
*وقد صحّـح كثيرا من الاغلاط التي كان يقولها اهل الكتب السابقة ..*
*فقبل ان يذكر القران ان الذي صلب هو شخص يشبه المسيح , وليس المسيح نفسه , كان البعض يظن ان المسيح هو الذي انصلب .. *





> تقولون ان القران هو وحي من الرب ولكن هل فكرتم ان الرب بكل جلالله ان يدعوا اشخاص الى القتل ؟؟؟ هل تصورتم هذا ان القراءن عبارة عن مجموعة من الكتب جمعت في كتاب واحد ودليل واضح على النسخ واللصق ان كان الرب قد اوحا به فمن اين جاء النسخ واللصق فعندما تقرأ القرأن في بعض اياته تكون تدعوا الى المحبة والصدق والى اخره ثم تأتي اية بعدها تدعوا الى القتل وتنسف جميع الأيات السابقة فهل يعقل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*هل تاتي اية بعدها تدعوا الى قتل المحبين والصادقين !!*
*لا .*
*بل تدعو الى مقاتلة من يقاتل المحبين والصادقين ..*




> وايضا مسألة تسمى رضاعة الكبير عندما جاء سالم لعند الرسول وامره الرسول بالرضاعة فهل يعقل هذااااااااا


 
لا يعقل طبعا .
المشكلة عندك انك بتفكر انها كانت رضاعة او مص ثدي ..
لا .
ما كانتش لا رضاعة ولا مص ثدي ..
وكمان مفيش حاجة اسمها رضاعة الكبير في الاسلام .. لا في القران ولا في الحديث ..

هذا الموضوع موجود في المنتدى هنا وفي اكثر من موضع , فارجع اليه واقرأه لتفهم ما هي حقيقة هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## khaled (23 مارس 2006)

*كل هذا الوقت الطويل مضى منذ ان ذهب ليعد المساكن , ولسة ما رجع ليخطف المؤمنين !!
*لقد ارسل الرب ابنه الوحيد فدأ لنا نحن البشر عن الخطيئة التي رتكبت وصلب عنا  نحنا الخطأ وعذب على الصليب ليقوم في اليوم الثالث وتحر العالم من الخطيئة والانسيأتي الرب  وسيكون يوم القيامة لياتي الرب ويرشدنا الى ريق الخلاص الأبدي
 السيد المسيح كلمة الله جاء ليخلصنا من الخطيئة فهل تقول لي محمد لماذا وكيف ومتى جاء ومن  من السيد المسيح  لم يأتي من زنا بل جاء من الرح القدس وهذه كافية لتثبت حقيق العالم  
السيد المسيح لم يحمل ابدا سيف في يده بيقاتل ولم نسمعه ابدا تحدث عن الزواج وتزوج وانجب اطفال بل كانت كلامته هي التي تحكم فشخص المسيح هو شخص الرب المجسد من الروح القدس 
ب*ل تدعو الى مقاتلة من يقاتل المحبين والصادقين ..*
 كيف للرب الخالق ان يدعوا الى قتلنا وهو من جاء بنا الى هذا العالم 
الرب المسيح علمنا المسامحة والغفران والتوبة اني ابي الذي في السماء هو المحاسب ونحنا من عادتنا  لما واحد يخطا معنا منقلوا الله يسامحك والرب هو الحاكم العظيم
 يعقل طبعا .
*المشكلة عندك انك بتفكر انها كانت رضاعة او مص ثدي ..* هي موجودة احاديث ونوقشة عبر التلفاز بأمكانك متابعة قناة الحياة على القمر الأوربي لمعرفة الحقيقة وارجوا ان تعرف طريق الخلاص بنفسك
www.dreamsandvisions.com
اقرأ بعض القصص الواردة في هذا الموقع لعلها تدرك الحقيقة


----------



## toufik27_07 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

تحياتي
بدون مقدمات:
متى ظهرت نظرية  الانفجار الكبير?
تحياتي


----------



## الملهم (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



My Rock قال:


> ههههه ربنا وقعك... و تقوليلي كنت مسيحية......
> الاناجيل المكتوبة هي على يد تلاميذ المسيح, و كلها كتبت بسياق من الروح القدس, روحي اقري العهد الحديد لتكلعي اكثر يالي تدعين انك كنت مسيحية:big
> 
> *خ
> ...


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> المضحك حسب ما تدعون كتبت علي يد تلاميذ المسيح وسميت الاناجيل باسمائهم


 *اليس من الافضل ان تكتب باسماء حيوانات
مثل البقرة
العنكبوت 
والنمل
والبق​*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*


استفانوس قال:



اليس من الافضل ان تكتب باسماء حيوانات
مثل البقرة
العنكبوت 
والنمل
والبق​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فين وجه المقارنة؟؟؟!!!!!

هو حد قال ان البقرة هى اللى كتبت السورة أو العنكبوت او النمل!!

وبعدين ايه البق ده بقى ان شاء الله؟!!


وعلى العكس فالإنجيل واضح فيه جدا من صيغة الكتابة ان فيه ناس هما اللى كاتبينه!!
طبعا احنا مش عايزين نتناقش فى قضية منتهية أصلا!!


لكن
اى عاقل يقول ان انجيل متى-متى هو اللى كاتبه وانجيل مرقص مرقص هو اللى كاتبه وانجيل لوقا -لوقا هو اللى كاتبه وانجيل يوحنا-يوحنا هو اللى كاتبه!!
ده ان ثبت اصلا ان فعلا هو اللى كاتبه!

وعلى العكس القرآن منقول (((بالتواتر))) لأن القرآن كان ينزل على الرسول -ص- فيصلى به فى الحال مع الصحابة!!!

مش زى الإنجيل اللى تعرض اهله الاوائل مع الاسف لاضطهاد شديد فمقدروش انهم يجهروا بيه قدام الناس وقتها! 

وعشان كده محدش يقدر يقول ان الانجيل اللى موجود دلوقتى هو اللى كتبه يوحنا او لوقا او متى او مرقص 100%*​


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> وعلى العكس القرآن منقول (((بالتواتر))) لأن القرآن كان ينزل على الرسول -ص- فيصلى به فى الحال مع الصحابة


*والايات المنسوخة ماذاا تقول عنها والسور والايات المحذوفة ماذا تقول عنها واي تواتر تتحث​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> مع الصحابة


*كيف هذا وان الطائفة الشيعة تلعن الصحابة في كل دعاء​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> طبعا احنا مش عايزين نتناقش فى قضية منتهية أصلا


طبعا ومنتهية بالنسبة لنا لان الروح القدس هو المرشد
*وليس الشيطان الذي القى على لسان محمد​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> مش زى الإنجيل اللى تعرض اهله الاوائل مع الاسف لاضطهاد شديد فمقدروش انهم يجهروا بيه قدام الناس وقتها!


*من اجل هذا العالم الواعي المتطور مسيحي وبلا سيف بل بالكلمة​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> وعشان كده محدش يقدر يقول ان الانجيل اللى موجود دلوقتى هو اللى كتبه يوحنا او لوقا او متى او مرقص 100%


*دليك يامتاكد 100%
ههه اضكتني​*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
أما بعد،




استفانوس قال:



والايات المنسوخة ماذاا تقول عنها ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


النسخ أنواع وعليه إجماع الأمة وهذا النسخ متواتر ! 

فأى أنواع النسخ تقصد؟؟
وهل تعلم أصلا ما هى مقتضيات النسخ؟؟ 





استفانوس قال:



والسور والايات المحذوفة​

أنقر للتوسيع...




هل تقول أن هناك سور محذوفة؟؟

ائتنى بدليل!! 



((ملحوظة استفساراتك حول الإسلام لا تطرح هنا ،ولكن هناك قسم يسمى "الحوار الإسلامى" اطرح كل ما لديك من شبهات هناك))
​*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*


استفانوس قال:



كيف هذا وان الطائفة الشيعة تلعن الصحابة في كل دعاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لست شيعيًّا بل سنىّ ولله الحمد
والدين الشيعى لا تستطيع أن تحتج به علىّ لأن الشيعة الإمامية الاثنى عشرية عند علماء السنة كفار بالإجماع 
وأصلهم يهودى واسمه عبد الله بن سبإ ادعى الإسلام وبدأت الحكاية من هنا..
تماما مثل بولس الرسول (رسول الشيطان) كما فعل وادعى أنه انتقل فجأة من عدو لدود للمسيح لتلميذ مقرب له وهو ميت:act23:

وحتى هؤلاء الشيعة لا يكفرون كل الصحابة 

وعلى أى حال لا يحق لك أن تحتج بقولهم كما أنا لا أحتج عليك فى عبادتك للأيقونات بكلام (إخوانكم) البروتستانت الذين يكفرونكم (من تحت لتحت) ​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*هل ان اعرف وين رحت
وهل تعلم ماهو الموضوع
عجيب ياشيخ بنحكي بالشرق تجاوب بالغرب
اتمنى ان ترجع الى صلب الموضوع وكفانا تشتيت​*


----------



## Fadie (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*اى حرف اسلامى يُكتب هنا سيُحذف فورا!*

*هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات حول العقيدة المسيحية و ليس للحوار فى الاسلام , و هذا الكلام للطرفين المسيحى و المسلم , واضح؟*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*


Fadie قال:



اى حرف اسلامى يُكتب هنا سيُحذف فورا!

هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات حول العقيدة المسيحية و ليس للحوار فى الاسلام , و هذا الكلام للطرفين المسيحى و المسلم , واضح؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


وايه بقى كل ده:



استفانوس قال:



اليس من الافضل ان تكتب باسماء حيوانات
مثل البقرة
العنكبوت 
والنمل
والبق​

أنقر للتوسيع...



وده كمان:



استفانوس قال:



كيف هذا وان الطائفة الشيعة تلعن الصحابة في كل دعاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وده كمان:



استفانوس قال:



			طبعا ومنتهية بالنسبة لنا لان الروح القدس هو المرشد
وليس الشيطان الذي القى على لسان محمد​

أنقر للتوسيع...



وبعدين هو بيطلب منى الدليل


استفانوس قال:



دليك يامتاكد 100%
ههه اضكتني​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا عرضته وانت حذفته!!!

وممكن اعرضه تانى وتالت ورابع وانت برده تحذفه!!

طب ليه تحذف الإجابة وما تحذفش السؤال؟؟

وانتو عارفين كويس جدا ان مينفعش اصلا الرد إلا بالدخول فى الإسلاميات والنصرانيات!!!


إذا كنتو بقى حريصين اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى كده على القانون بتاع المنتدى
يبقى احذفوا الموضوع ده!!

لأنه أصلا من أوله لآخره بيتكلم فى الإسلاميات

أصلا اسمه "مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن"!!!!

خلى فيه حيادية فى الحوار!!

انتو مش خايفين من ربنا؟؟؟

هو تعصب وبس؟؟؟؟

ربنا جبار قادر على الانتقام!!!!​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*اسف ياباشا 
المشرف عايز كده
انتظر حتى يقوم المشرف بنقل الموضوع​*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*ويا ترى هينقله فين ؟
إسلاميات! لا مينفعش!!

نصرانيات؟ برده ما ينفعش!!

طب المنتدى العام مثلا!

أعتقد ان ما دمتم مش عايزين تخوضوا فى الاسلاميات هنا
يبقى نقسم الموضوع نصفين

الجزء اللى بيتعلق بإثبات تحريف الكتاب (المقدس) هنا

والرد على شبهات حول القرآن فى قسم الحوار الإسلامى 
كده أفضل شىء

ولو انه ممكن يكون...






امممممم





مستحيل؟





طيب على كلٍّ هنقول ايه !!


إلى الله المشتكى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ومش مشاركتى اللى بتثبت تواتر القرآن بالأدلة القطعية وبصور الإجازات هى اللى هتنجيكم من عذاب ربنا


الرب ينجى من هو أهل للنجاة "هو أعلم بمن اهتدى"

والحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## السلطان (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

يا استفانوس
القران لم يحرف لان الصحابة حفضوه عن ضهر قلب 
كما ان اول نسخة له كتبت في دم الغزال
اما الانجيل فلم يحفضه احد ولم يكتب في الجلد حتى رالورق لم يكن مخترعا بعد ولا توجد اول نسخة له فكيف لا يحرف و الاناجيل عندكم 9 لمادا 9 و بعضها معترف به و بعضها لا لمادا من كتبها ان فيها تحريفا هدا هو سبب عدم قبولها من طرف الكنيسة اما الموافق عليها ما الدليل على انها ليست محرفة
اما نحن فلنا قران واحد و واحد فقط 
 و محفوض و مليئ بالمعجزات
ليس كالكتاب المقدس الدي فيه نصوص كثيرة تتعارض مع العلم
مثل انا الارض مركز الكون
اما كدبة 100 خطئ في القران فمستحيلة ولا يقبلها العقل
وزيادة على دالك فاين مرجعها


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*نكرر لقد منع المشرف 
وعلينا ان نحترم قوانين المنتدى والمشرفين​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



Fadie قال:


> *اى حرف اسلامى يُكتب هنا سيُحذف فورا!*
> 
> *هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات حول العقيدة المسيحية و ليس للحوار فى الاسلام , و هذا الكلام للطرفين المسيحى و المسلم , واضح؟*



كيف ...........؟؟؟


اصلا الموضوع مقارنة بين الكتاب المفدس والقرآن ........... فــــ كيف سيدور النقاش .؟؟

ويتم الرد على هذه المقارنة   ...........؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*احترم قوانين المنتدى والمشرفين​*


----------



## فجر الإسلام (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*جميل جدا (احترام) القوانين وشكرا على المنتدى (الحيادى) ده 

فى الحقيقة فعلا.........*


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*بلاش استهزاء وتكام في القسم المختص​*


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*بلاش استهزاء وتكلم في القسم المختص​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



استفانوس قال:


> *احترم قوانين المنتدى والمشرفين​*




انا شايف انك عضو شرف .........!!!!!!!!!!!! بتتكلم ليه الكلام ده .........!!!!!!!!!

والا العنصرية اللى بتشتكوا منها عايزين تطبقوها هنا فى المنتدى ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

انت اكنك بتقول محدش يرد عليا لو سمحت تناول نقطة نقطة


----------



## مات الحنين (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لذكر العضو كلمات مسيئة بالكتاب المقدس*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*اختي الفاضلة
سلام ونعمة
مات الحنين 
عليك قبل السؤال ان تعرفي معتقدات اليهود وكيفية عيشهم
ومع ذلك من اجل الاجابة على سؤالك اتيت لك موجز بما يختص بسؤالك
كان اليهود ياعزيزتي
 مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً
ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله المختار
وليكون لهم الحق في الأرض بالميراث
 وليتمكن الكاهن من ممارسة عمله الديني باعتباره من سبط لاوي
 وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم
 ورذلوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها
 (عزرا 2: 62)
 ومن هذا يتضح يااختي
 أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح كما ذكرها متى ولوقا
 لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول
 لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً
 ولا منحوه أرضاً
 لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح الآتي المنتظر مخلّص العالم
 ولو كان هناك أي خطأ لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً
 وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين 
على أن سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا
 كما هي عندنا
 صحيحة تماماً
 فالصَّمت عن المهاجمة دليل الصحّة
اليس كذلك يااختي  العزيزة
2 - هناك حقيقة تحيّر المسلمين اليوم
 ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود
 وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين
 وينتمي إلى سبطين
 أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي
 والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته
 ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم
 فيقول:
 ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم
 (عزرا 2: 61. قارن نحميا 7: 63)
 وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون 
الذي تزوج من ابنه ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى
 فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى 
(1أخبار 2: 21 و22 و7: 14. قارن العدد 32: 40)
 وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك
 ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر
 لأنه يعرف عادات قومه
وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى
 قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض
اليس هذا منطقي
3 - رجع البشير متى بتسلسل المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب
 وقسم سلسلة النسب إلى ثلاثة أقسام
 كل قسم منها يحتوي على 14 اسماً والأقسام الثلاثة هي للآباء
 ثم الملوك
ثم نسل الملوك
واعتبر البشير متى أن داود واحد من الآباء
 كما اعتبره واحداً من الملوك
 ونسب متى المسيح إلى إبراهيم
 لأنه كتب إنجيله لليهود
أما البشير لوقا فقد رج ع بتسلسل المسيح إلى العذراء مريم 
وقال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي 
(والد مريم) (لوقا 3: 23)
 فأطلق على يوسف اسم والد زوجته
 ونسب لوقا المسيح إلى آدم
  وقال لوقا إن المسيح على ما كان يُظنّ كان ابن يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء
4 - لم تكن هناك مشكلة بالمرة للمؤرخ اليهودي أن يُسقط بعض الأسماء من سلسلة النسب
دون أن يمسّ الإغفال تسلسل النسب
لذلك نرى أن متى
 أسقط أسماء ثلاثة ملوك من سلسلة نسبه
بين يورام وعزيا هم
 أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا
 وهكذا فعل عزرا في سفره (عزرا 7: 1 - 5).
5 - سلسلة النسب كما نراها في متى ولوقا 
تخدم الهدف الذي لأجله كُتب الإنجيلان
 فهي ترينا أن المسيح هو نسل المرأة
 الموعود به 
في تكوين 3: 15 
 فنرى أسماء ثامار الفلسطينية
 وراحاب الأمورية
 وراعوث الموآبية
 ومريم العذراء اليهودية 
 فالمسيح ابن الإنسان
 و نسل المرأة ينتمي للبشر جميعاً
 هو مخلّص الجميع
​*


----------



## abdo6680 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ (متى 10 : 20)
سأطرح بعض الأسئلة وأريد الرد وأريد أيضا اثبات صحة هذا الكلام

 والسلام على من أتبع الهدى​


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



abdo6680 قال:


> لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ (متى 10 : 20)
> سأطرح بعض الأسئلة وأريد الرد وأريد أيضا اثبات صحة هذا الكلام
> 
> 
> والسلام على من أتبع الهدى​


 
اطرحه في موضوع مستقل و لا تشتت المواضيع الأخرى


----------



## imadmoh14 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

أما بعد : يا أخي  ان كنت تظن أن تناقض القرآن مع الكتاب المقدس يثبت أن القرآن خاطئ ، فهذا منطق سخيف ...

نحن نثبت أن القرآن صحيح بعدم تناقضه مع نفسه 
وبما أن الإنجيل متناقض مع نفسه نستنتج أنه محرّف

وشكرًا ...


----------



## ADADAD (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*ار 20: 11	ولكن الرب معي كجبار قدير.من اجل ذلك يعثر مضطهديّ ولا يقدرون.خزوا جدا لانهم لم ينجحوا خزيا ابديا لا ينسى.
سبحان الله - تنكرون علينا أننا نقول عن الله عز وجل أن من أسماءه الجبار

وهذا الإسم موجود في كتابكم 

لا أدري الى متى هذا التضليل؟*​


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



ADADAD قال:


> *ار 20: 11    ولكن الرب معي كجبار قدير.من اجل ذلك يعثر مضطهديّ ولا يقدرون.خزوا جدا لانهم لم ينجحوا خزيا ابديا لا ينسى.*​
> *سبحان الله - تنكرون علينا أننا نقول عن الله عز وجل أن من أسماءه الجبار*​
> *وهذا الإسم موجود في كتابكم *​
> 
> *لا أدري الى متى هذا التضليل؟*​


 
و من قال اننا ننكر ان الله جبار و قدير؟
الى متى هذا التضليل من جهتك بحيث لا تعرف ما نؤمن و ما ننكر؟

رب امة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم...


----------



## ADADAD (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*




My Rock قال:



و من قال اننا ننكر ان الله جبار و قدير؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

سبحان ربي العظيم
هل نسيت كلام قمصكم زكريا بطرس وكيف يشنع علينا في ذلك أننا نسمي الله تعالى بالجبار؟

وأنا رأيت الكثيرين منكم ينكرون علينا هذا ويخصصون لهذا مواضيعا ويفردون لها صفحات في منتدى منظمة أقباط مصر




الى متى هذا التضليل من جهتك بحيث لا تعرف ما 
نؤمن و ما ننكر؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا أخي لعنة الله على المضللين المزورين الذين يتعمدون الكذب والتلفيق - قل آمين.



رب امة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم...

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

 إي والله صدقت​*


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



ADADAD قال:


> *سبحان ربي العظيم
> هل نسيت كلام قمصكم زكريا بطرس وكيف يشنع علينا في ذلك أننا نسمي الله تعالى بالجبار؟
> 
> وأنا رأيت الكثيرين منكم ينكرون علينا هذا ويخصصون لهذا مواضيعا ويفردون لها صفحات في منتدى منظمة أقباط مصر​*


 
هل قال احدنا ان الله ليس جبار؟ 
هل قال القمص زكريا ان الله ليس جبار؟
اذا نعم, اقتبس لي, اذا لا, فأكرمنا بسكوتك, لأن لا معنى لمشاركاتك الهزيلة.


----------



## استفانوس (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*




> يا أخي لعنة الله على المضللين المزورين الذين يتعمدون الكذب والتلفيق


-
ارى ان هذا القسم خاص بالرد على الشبهات المسيحية
وليس هنا لسرد الاسلام والمسلمين
وفهمك كفاية


----------



## ADADAD (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*

My Rock قال:



هل قال احدنا ان الله ليس جبار؟ 
هل قال القمص زكريا ان الله ليس جبار؟
اذا نعم, اقتبس لي, اذا لا, فأكرمنا بسكوتك, لأن لا معنى لمشاركاتك الهزيلة.

أنقر للتوسيع...


اسمع نحن لا نكذب على أحد ولا ندلس على أحد

اليك الدليل
لحلقة 4 - الرد على قول القرآن: كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاث

وهذا الجزء المهم في الحلقة أنقله بالحرف

المذيع : هذه هى النقطة يا أبونا لو إخواننا فى الإسلام عرفوا أن الله محب وليس بجبار ولا منتقم ومتكبر ولكن بسبب محبته لنا بذل بأغلى شئ عنده علشان إنقاذ البشرية , وأرجو قدسك توصل هذا المفهوم بطريقتك .

+ أبونا / زكريا : أنت أفضل من يوصل هذا المفهوم لأنك اختبرت المسيح فى حياتك .. فمن حياة إلى حياة أخرى ومن الظلمة إلى النور وهذه هى خبرتك .

وفى الحقيقة ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس .. يقول الله محبة .. ويمكن يكون عند أخواتنا المسلمين صفات الله 99 منهم الجبار ، المنتقم ، المتكبر والمذل ولا توجد فيهم صفة المحبة . فهل تعذر على الله أن يضع فى كل مجموعة الصفات كلمة المحب ؟ بالطبع لا .. لأنها تتعارض مع أشياء أخرى … ولكن كتابنا المقدس يقول " الله محبة " … أحب العالم وعلىَّ أن أقول يارب علمنى ذاتك ومحبتك

وهذا رابط الحلقة

http://islamexplained.com/Default.aspx?tabid=145​*


----------



## enass (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*- 
-
-
-
-

يا ريت تشوف حالك شو كاتب وشكرا على جوابك
شوف شو احنا منقول عن الله وشوف شو انتو بتقولو*


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



ADADAD قال:


> *لحلقة 4 - الرد على قول القرآن: كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاث*​
> *وهذا الجزء المهم في الحلقة أنقله بالحرف*​
> *المذيع : هذه هى النقطة يا أبونا لو إخواننا فى الإسلام عرفوا أن الله محب وليس بجبار ولا منتقم ومتكبر ولكن بسبب محبته لنا بذل بأغلى شئ عنده علشان إنقاذ البشرية , وأرجو قدسك توصل هذا المفهوم بطريقتك .*​
> *+ أبونا / زكريا : أنت أفضل من يوصل هذا المفهوم لأنك اختبرت المسيح فى حياتك .. فمن حياة إلى حياة أخرى ومن الظلمة إلى النور وهذه هى خبرتك .*​
> ...


 
الا تعرف قرأءة الكلام حتى؟
المذيع يقول لو الأسلام عرفوا صفة المحبة في الله و ليس الجبار و المنتقم و المتكبر فقط
و هذا ما أكده الأب زكريا بطرس بقوله ان صفات اله الأسلام لا تحتوي على المحب بالرغم من احتوائه على الجبار و المنتقم و المتكبر

اقرأ بتمعن, و لا تكتفي بكلمات دون جمل!


----------



## ADADAD (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*





My Rock قال:



الا تعرف قرأءة الكلام حتى؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > *المذيع يقول لو الأسلام عرفوا صفة المحبة في الله و ليس الجبار و المنتقم و المتكبر فقط*​
> ...




*والله إنني أقرأ بتمعن ولا أتحامل على أحد وأتمنى من الجميع أن يكونوا منصفين مع أحبابهم ومع أعدائهم*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#########################################
*يمنع وضع ايات قرانية هنا *
*Athanasius*​


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



ADADAD قال:


> *المذيع : هذه هى النقطة يا أبونا لو إخواننا فى الإسلام عرفوا أن الله محب وليس بجبار ولا منتقم ومتكبر ولكن بسبب محبته لنا بذل بأغلى شئ عنده علشان إنقاذ البشرية , وأرجو قدسك توصل هذا المفهوم بطريقتك*​
> 
> *هذا كلام المذيعة ناهد متولي وتنفي صراحة أن الله جبارا ولم ينكر عليها زكريا بطرس مع أنها أنكرت شيئا معلوما من دينها وقال به كتابها - أليس كذلك؟*​


 
لا اله الا المسيح
قلنا لك اقرأ الجملة كاملا و لا تقرأ كلمات فقط
المذيع قال لو عرفوا المسلمين ان الله محب و ليس بجبار منتقم متكبر, لكن محب, و بسبب محبته انقذ البشرية, ثم أكد القمص زكريا ان صفة المحب غير موجودة بين الصفات البقية
فهمت ولا نعيد يا مسلم؟

و لننهي هذه المهزلة الأسلامية التي لا تتعدى معرفة القرأءة و فهم الجمل, فأنت في قسم للرد على شبهات الكتاب المقدس لا في مكان تتسأل فيه على اقول ناس و افعالها

فهمت و لا نعيد كالعادة؟




*



			ثانيا - زكريا بطرس يقول أن اسم المحب لا يوجد بين الأسماء 99 لأنه يتعارض مع أشياء أخرى - ماذا يقصد بالأشياء الأخرى؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ألا يقصد اسم الجبار؟ ألا يريد أن يقول أن اسم الجبار يتعارض مع اسم المحب؟ سبحان الله*



يا كذاب يا مدلس, هذا الكلام لم يصدر من احد, فهذا اقتباس القمص زكريا:



> وفى الحقيقة ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس .. يقول الله محبة .. ويمكن يكون عند أخواتنا المسلمين صفات الله 99 منهم الجبار ، المنتقم ، المتكبر والمذل ولا توجد فيهم صفة المحبة . فهل تعذر على الله أن يضع فى كل مجموعة الصفات كلمة المحب ؟ بالطبع لا .. لأنها تتعارض مع أشياء أخرى … ولكن كتابنا المقدس يقول " الله محبة " … أحب العالم وعلىَّ أن أقول يارب علمنى ذاتك ومحبتك



و الأن لنرجع الى اصل الموضوع, عندك شبهة ضد الكتاب المقدس, قم بطرحها
اما اذ كنت هنا لتعقب على افعال و اقوال اشخاص, فأنت في المكان الخطأ! فهذا القسم للرد من الكتاب المقدس 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ADADAD (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*








My Rock قال:



لا اله الا المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> > *قلنا لك اقرأ الجملة كاملا و لا *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enass (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*بلكي محل فحص النظر بعيد عنو!!

او انو ما شددو على فهم المقروء عندو وهو صغير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

خلص هيك كل الاسلام لما يتفقو ع نقطة ما بترجاعو عنها اويواااااااااااااااا ممنوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وزي كأنو في غيمة مغطية عيونهن*:a82:


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

*



			3- يقول القرآن أن يسوع قد تكلم وأجرى المعجزات فى الوقت الذى كان طفلاً صغيراً (سورة مريم 24:19-26) بينما لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً من هذا.

الرد

المطلوب مني انا اجبلك الدليل على بطلان كلامك 

هات اللي ينقد الاية وبعدين ابقى اتكلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقول هذه العبارات و كأنك قرأت الكتاب المقدس كاملا !!!
11 هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ

هذه الأية من إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الثاني الأية 11 تخبرنا أن أول معجزة للمسيح كانت في عرس قانا الجليل و كان عمر المسيح 30 سنة
.
لكن ظهر بعض الهراطقة و كتبوا كتاب طفولة يسوع الذي نسخ منه القران هذه المعجزة للمسيح
فكبف يتحول كتاب من صنع البشر إلى وحي في القران ؟!!*


----------



## انت الفادي (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



مسلم أون لاين قال:


> *صوت الرب ولا اجد للرب صوت ههههههههههه
> 
> سيدنا عيسى نؤمن انه رسول ولا نعرف بشخص اسمه اليسوع
> 
> ...



الكلام بتاعك ده تروح تقوله لابن امنه القعد في بطن امه اربع سنين اصل امه كانت بتخلف في فيل..

اياك تقل ادبك تاني و تتطاول علي الكتاب المقدس و السيد المسيح و الا حامسح بكرامة رسولك الارض و الهك الداعر الذي يسارع الي هوي محمد..

عالم جهلة بصحيح... بيؤمنو برسول لم يترك فاحشة في الارض الا و عملها و يروح و يقولك اشرف الخلق.. ده لو كان محمدك البشر الوحيد في الكرة الارضية كان حيكون برضوا اوسخ الخلق.
عارف السنجاب المعفن؟؟؟ هو برضوا انضف من محمدك النتن..


----------



## السلطان (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

شكرا  لك ان روك
اسلوب لطيف وجميل 
ولكن اشاعة ال 100 خطا غير حقيقية
نعم تم جمع القران بعد وفاة الرسول الكريم
نفس الشيئ بالنسبة للاناجيل كان الباباوات وحدهم من يكتبونها في العضام و الجلود و غير ذالك وحفضو قليلا منها
وبعد عدة سنواة كل بابا اخرج انجيل خاص به
فسماه على اسمه 
مثلا كانجيل يوحنا
انجيل بطرس
انجيل يهوذا
انجيل....

وبهاذا تفرقو وكل انجيل تابع لكنيسة والكنيسة تعترف بانجيلهافقط

انا ليس عندي ميزة كتابة المواضع بس معلش
انا كنت سمعت عن تاثر المسيحية بالديانات الوثنية
وسمعت ذالك في قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية وعن تقليد وثني يضعه المسيحيون في الكنيسة بحيث ان في الصيف تدخل من ثقبة في احدى النوافذ وتنعكس في قطعة حديد ليضهر اله الشمس في الحائط
وقال المعلق ان هدا تقليد وثني قديم

شوفو مذا تقول الجزيرة عن سبب اختلاف التقويم للميلاد بين الكنيسة الشرقية و الغربية 
و ان اصل هدا العيد وثني
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/EXERES/41319628-A434-45B8-8331-18D3355FC929.htm


----------



## درويش (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

لقد تعهد الله سبحانة وتعالى بحفظ القران
 ومعظم الاخوة المسيحيين يعرفون الاية القرانية  جيدا التى تعهد الله عز وجل فيها  بانة نزل القران وانة حافظا لة
هل يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس عدد تعهد الله فية بانة حافظ هذا الكتاب؟؟؟
ولو سمحتوا لى سؤال ثانى خاص بطريقة كتابة الكتاب المقدس ولكن بعد اجابة السؤال الاول 

ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



> لقد تعهد الله سبحانة وتعالى بحفظ القران
> ومعظم الاخوة المسيحيين يعرفون الاية القرانية جيدا التى تعهد الله عز وجل فيها بانة نزل القران وانة حافظا لة
> هل يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس عدد تعهد الله فية بانة حافظ هذا الكتاب؟؟؟
> ولو سمحتوا لى سؤال ثانى خاص بطريقة كتابة الكتاب المقدس ولكن بعد اجابة السؤال الاول
> ...


 

- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد : فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه : إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه : لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره : فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.



1- شهادة المخطوطات القديمة :
أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم : 
لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م. 
بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى. 
مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى. 
مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م. 
أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد : 
المخطوطات البردية : 
مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م. 
مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م. 
مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م. 
المخطوطات البوصية : 
النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى. 
النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهى محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان. 
النسخة الاسكندرية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى. 
النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن فى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس. 
هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتى حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة ودقة تامة. 
2- شهادة الترجمات : 
ترجمات العهد القديم : 
الأرامية (500 ق.م) 
السبعينية (285 ق.م) 
السريانية (فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية). 
ترجمات العهد الجديد : 
الترجمات اللاتينية : اللاتينية (ايطاليا) فى القرن الثانى الميلادى - الفولجاتا الشعبية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
الترجمات السريانية : القديمة (القرن الثانى الميلادى) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508م). 
الترجمات القبطية : الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185م) - الأخميمية والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادى) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادى). 
ترجمات أخرى : مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها. 
    هذه الترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.

1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين :

     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتى : 
أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى. 
أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية. 
أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب. 
أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة. 
2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية :

     عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص عندنا.


      نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية : 
الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى. 
الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته. 
الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً. 
وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس : 
الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1). 
كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1). 
إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10). 
ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1). 
ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1). 
خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2). 
إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40). 
إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26). 
إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1). 
إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15). 
إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12). 


خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار

     شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات :

1- العهد القديم : 
إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2). 
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7). 
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1). 
إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6). 
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس. 
2- العهد الجديد : 
تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة. 
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح. 
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار. 
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى. 
شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح. 
تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما. 
صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى. 
سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1- نبوات العهد القديم : 
نبوات عن السيد المسيح : هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم. 
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك : 
نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27). 
نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16). 
نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً. 
نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها. 
نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة. 
نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين. 
نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة. 
2- نبوات العهد الجديد : 
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44). 
وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك. 
وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً. 
سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد :

     وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟ 

2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته : 
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث. 
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة. 
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة. 
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً. 
لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه. 
استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به. *

مما يؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس مُوحى به من الله أنه يحوى نبوات كثيرة بحذافيرها وهذه مجرد أمثلة : أكثر من 300 ثلاثمائة نبوة عن السيد المسيح، كّتبت قبل مجيئه بمئات السنين، وتمت بدقة عجيبة.

نبوات عن سقوط مصر وهى فى أوج قوتها وقد تمت فى (حز 19).

نبوات عن سبى أشور وسبى بابل وردت فى أشعياء وأرميا.

نبوة عن نصرة كورش - ملك فارس - على البابليين وعودة اليهود من سبيهم. وقد وردت النبوة فى أشعياء، وقرأها كورش بعد انتصاره، وذهل منها فأطلق اليهود فعلا وعادوا إلى أرضهم.

أنبأ الرب بخراب أورشليم بصورة مريرة وتمت النبوة بحذافيرها سنة 70م على يد تيطس القائد الرومانى.

أنبأ الرب باستشهاد بطرس الرسول وتم ذلك فعلاً سنة 68م على يد نيرون.
3- النسخ القديمة
توجد نسخ قديمة من الكتاب المقدس أكتشفها العلماء ووجدوها أنها تطابق ما بين أيدينا بدقة كاملة مثل :

النسخة الفاتيكانية : ترجع إلى أوائل القرن الرابع، ومحفوظة بالفاتيكان. كتبت فى مصر بأمر الملك قسطنطين.

النسخة السينائية : ترجع إلى أواخر القرن الرابع، وعثر عليها العالم تشندروف فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى الآن فى المتحف البريطانى. النسخة الإسكندرية : وترجع إلى القرن الخامس، وظلت فى حوزة باباوات الإسكندرية حتى سنة 1638، حيث أهداها البابا كيرلس إلى شارل الأول ملك بريطانيا وهى الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.

النسخة الأفرايمية : محفوظة بباريس، ومكتوبة على أوراق كانت تحمل ميامر لمار افرام السريانى.
هذا بالإضافة إلى نسخة بيزى (قرن 6)، ونسخة واشنطن (قرن 5)، ومئات النسخ الأخرى ومخطوطات البحر الميت، ومخطوطة تشستر بيتى التى ترجع إلى عام 250م وهى من الورق البردى ومحفوظة فى دبلن بايرلندا.

4- شهادة الآثار والحفريات
مع نشأة علم الحفريات وأبحاثه الجبارة فى القرن الماضى، تم إكتشاف معالم كثيرة، عليها كتابات هامة ترجع إلى عصور الكتاب المختلفة. وبالمقارنة بين هذه المعالم وكتاباتها المدفوعة منذ مئات السنين نجد تطابقاً كاملاً مع ما لدينا من أسفار وهذه بعض الأمثلة :
إكتشاف بابل باللغة المسمارية تحكى نفس قصة الطوفان.

إكتشف العلماء أطلال مدينتى فيثوم ورعمسيس اللتين بناهما اليهود لفرعون، وقد وردتا فى (خر 11:1) ولم يعثر عليهما إلا سنة 1884م.

حجر موآب يحوى 34 سطرا تحكى قصة حرب ميشع ملك موآب مع يهورام ملك إسرائيل، وهو نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 6:3-27).

حجر رشيد الذى كشف لنا سر اللغة المصرية القديمة حيث دون فيها المصريون بالهيروغليفية والديموطيقية واليونانية أموراً تطابق ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس.

صخرة كردستان وعليها نقوش تحكى قصة داريوس ملك فارس (دا 5،6،9،21).

مسلة شلمناصر ملك أشور وفيها يبدو هوشع ملك إسرائيل خاضعاً يقدّم له الجزية، وهذا نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 3:17).

أطلال نينوى القديمة حيث قصور ملوك آشور وكتابات تطابق ما لدينا من معلومات.

أطلال أريحا، التى أحرقها يشوع وتبدو مبانيها محروقة بالنار كما ورد فى الكتاب. كثير من الكتابات فى منطقة أور الكلدانيين تحوى معلومات عن إبراهيم تطابق ما لدينا وكانوا يسجلون ما يريدون على الحجارة.
صليب الرب يسوع، وقصة إكتشافه الجبارة وكذلك الأكفان التى دفٌن بها ووثيقة الحكم عليه. 



حتى لاتشك في الكتاب المقدس او تحريفه لدي لك بعض الاسئلة لم تلقى لها اجوبة

هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها : 
من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ 
عزيزى القارئ : هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).


----------



## درويش (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

العضو المحترم ra.mi62
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك و ردك ولكن انا لست بحاجة لكل هذا الكلام المنمق الرائع 
سؤالى كان


> هل يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس عدد تعهد الله فية بانة حافظ هذا الكتاب؟؟؟



فلو سمحت اكتب لى الاعداد والشاهد الكتابى 
واشكرك مرة اخرى على مجهودك


----------



## مجاهد الدين (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله 

الي الاخوة الافاضل في المنتدي ارجو من سيادتكم تحديد واحد منكم يناقشني فيما جاء في هذا الموضوع الذي عند قراءتي له علمت كم يعاني صاحبه من نضوب في الفكر والعلم وانا بفضل الله وعونه اتقدم للرد علي كل ماجاء به ولكن بشروط

ان يتحدد فرد واحد فقط للحوار وان يكون الحوار مبينا علي اسس الحوار المتحضر بين المتحاورين والا يتدخل احد من المشرفين من حذف للمداخلات او المشاركات ولو حرف واحد منها وان يكون الحوار بيني وبين من يحاورني فقط 

وان حدث ما يخالف تلك الشروط سأعلن انسحابي المباشر من الموضوع 

ارجو ان يتم افادتي بالرد علي ان يتم الحوار غدا بإذن الله تعالي والله ولي وهو نعم النصير


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*




مجاهد الدين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله





مجاهد الدين قال:


> الي الاخوة الافاضل في المنتدي ارجو من سيادتكم تحديد واحد منكم يناقشني فيما جاء في هذا الموضوع الذي عند قراءتي له علمت كم يعاني صاحبه من نضوب في الفكر والعلم وانا بفضل الله وعونه اتقدم للرد علي كل ماجاء به ولكن بشروط
> 
> ان يتحدد فرد واحد فقط للحوار وان يكون الحوار مبينا علي اسس الحوار المتحضر بين المتحاورين والا يتدخل احد من المشرفين من حذف للمداخلات او المشاركات ولو حرف واحد منها وان يكون الحوار بيني وبين من يحاورني فقط
> 
> ...





الموضوع هذا ليس موضوع ثنائي و طلبك بحصره بينك و بين شخص اخر طلب مرفوض
اذا تريد المناقشة و سماع عدة اطراف اهلا و سهلا بك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مجاهد الدين (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع هذا ليس موضوع ثنائي و طلبك بحصره بينك و بين شخص اخر طلب مرفوض
> اذا تريد المناقشة و سماع عدة اطراف اهلا و سهلا بك
> 
> سلام و نعمة



العزيز my rock هل تعتقد ان وجود عده اطراف يتحدثون بمثل هذه الفوضوية التي رأيتها اثناء تصفحي للموضوع هو شئ في صالح سير المناقشة ولكن علي الرغم من هذا انا اجدد طلبي بالحوار الثنائي ولا اعلم ما سبب رفضكم لهذا ارجو ان توضحوا لي السبب


----------



## مجاهد الدين (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن*

عزيزي my rock انما اطلب الحوار الثنائي فقط من اجل تركيز الرد علي ما اتي به الاخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع وان لا يتشتت ردي علي اكثر من سخص ارجو الافادة


----------

